# NYU (NY) 2010



## km467 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi!  I've been reading this board for a while, and have found all the topics about applying for next year really helpful--but I haven't found anything on NYU for 2010.  Is anyone else here applying?  It's one of the two schools I'm applying to this year, because I want to be on the east coast.

I'm starting on my apps slightly late because I just got back to school a month ago (I go to St Andrews, in the UK).  How are your personal statements/visual submissions going?  I'm still stuck between sending photographs vs video; with the photos you get the opportunity to write about each one, but I'm guessing a demo reel or collection of short films is preferable.  Anyone else having this dilemma?  

Thanks,


----------



## robot_m (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm going to apply if I don't get into USC's Spring admission.

I'm going to be submitting photos...I've been commissioned several times to do a bunch of photo work (though I wouldn't call myself a "professional photographer") and so my photo portfolio is much stronger than my video portfolio.

Though I'm annoyed that they want the photos to be 8x10. I take a lot of medium format photos which are squares...and even 5x6 don't have the exact same dimensions as 8x10, so I'll be losing a bit of the photo around the edges.


----------



## ragless (Oct 26, 2009)

Yep. Been slaving away at the application and have lots of questions!

The biggest one right now is: How long is the personal statement supposed to be (single-spaced)?


----------



## tantalus (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll be applying to NYU.  With the 30 minute video sample, I'm wondering what kind of stuff I should include.  I did some commercial work, which shows good craft, but not sure about storytelling ability.  I was hired to make some documentary shorts, which show better storytelling, but not the best filming craft.  Ideas?


----------



## tantalus (Oct 26, 2009)

I was also wondering if anyone on the forum has any opinions about Tisch Asia.  Is the faculty as good?  Is the curriculum as good?  How does it compare to Tisch new york and other top film schools?


----------



## pleiades (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm also applying to NYU 2010 - but I'm interested in their dramatic writing MFA. Holler back if anyone else is applying for the same.


----------



## km467 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey!  Thanks for replying, everyone. I'm glad to find people with the same questions as me! 

Right now I'm just rounding up recommendation letters and trying to find a good printer for my photos in the tiny university town of St Andrews.  I'm also slightly stumped by the personal statement length--it doesn't say on the application, but for other program specifies 1,000 words.  So maybe something around there? I looked under FAQ and searched the website, and couldn't find anything.  

Also: how many letters of recommendation are we allowed? The online app says at least two, and I have three main ones arranged from profs/employers, but are we allowed as many as we want?  I could get notes from other employers as well, which could help?

Tantalus-NYU seems to be more focused on storytelling and less about craft, so unless there are any really stunning shots in your commercial work, maybe stick to the documentary shorts.  They don't require any previous filmmaking experience for applications (though I'm sure this helps a ton), so I don't think that they're too concerned with an applicant's technical skills. If you do chose the documentary shorts, be sure to mention your commercial work on your application, they'll probably be very impressed.


----------



## ragless (Oct 29, 2009)

i went down to tisch today and picked up a brochure. 1st & 2nd year students were in production so it was extremely quiet up there.

but the new brochure says a "two-page personal statement" ... now i don't know if that's double- or single-spaced, but i'm going to go with single!


----------



## tantalus (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks katie, for all of the advice!!  I think I will go with the documentary stuff.


----------



## Lvn (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

What kind of a structure did you use in your four minute short film synopsis for the written submissions? 

It says in paragraph form but I wonder if I can't go with something more... ummm... lyrical. Like this for example:

Here he sits, this boy, watching the sea from a hilltop. The sky is a crystal clear blue and he is amidst bushes and flowers. Seagulls dance on the water, letting out their calls.

He smiles, so serene and carefree.

He closes his eyes, and he listens.  

_____

Also, what exactly is a synopsis? I am basically telling my story, very shortly, hitting the major points. If I went through it by just summarizing it would probably take like a half-a-page. I mean, it is a 4 minute short after all. What kind of a thing did you guys write?

Either way, thanks in advance.


----------



## duders (Nov 2, 2009)

> It says in paragraph form but I wonder if I can't go with something more... ummm... lyrical. Like this for example:
> 
> Here he sits, this boy, watching the sea from a hilltop. The sky is a crystal clear blue and he is amidst bushes and flowers. Seagulls dance on the water, letting out their calls.
> 
> ...



Just do what they ask you to do. If they ask for paragraph form, put it in paragraph form. You will definitely lose 'points' if you can't follow simple instructions.

Turn your lyrical writing to:
"Here he sits, this boy, watching the sea from a hilltop. The sky is a crystal clear blue and he is amidst bushes and flowers. Seagulls dance on the water, letting out their calls. He smiles, so serene and carefree.He closes his eyes, and he listens."

Not much difference.

You are right about the synopsis, it's basically telling the major points of the story. I would emphasize what happens to your character as the story progresses.


----------



## km467 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm struggling with the four minute story too. Originally, I had it written out in screenplay format -- all action lines, no dialogue, scene headings to show the external settings -- but now I'm not sure if that's correct.  It's in paragraphs, as action lines often are, but now I think they just wanted a standard word document.  I may call them later today just to confirm.  Discovering that we're only meant to use external settings was a bit of a drag, too.

I don't know if you guys found some of the short silent films on the NYU website, but I think the story ideas are things that we would ideally shoot in our first semester.  Mine is definitely something I wouldn't be able to shoot, so this worries me a bit.  Here's the film I found: http://gradfilm.tisch.nyu.edu/page/home.html . Keep refreshing until George and Karl comes up.  Hope that helps!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 4, 2009)

Also on that same page, "I Ran With A Gray Ghost."

These films are quite good!


----------



## duders (Nov 5, 2009)

the idea for a 4 minute film, is directly related to the first semester film which is a 4 minute, 16mm, B&W, no dialogue.

Of course, you are not at all tied to make the film you describe in your application package.


----------



## blimes (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if you could clarify something for me regarding the 4 minute silent film prompt. Does the exterior only req apply to inside cars or is that ok? Sorry if i'm splitting hairs, I just don't want to be ding'd for something stupid.

i feel a little bit like Jack in Will & Grace when Will puts him in charge of Barry's body and he asks about the hair, since it grows on the body, but is on the head...yea, ok anyway, thanks for your help! =)


----------



## wannabe2 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a question about the dialogue piece. I have to submit something similar to Columbia. Any thoughts on submitting the same dialogue (formatted and edited for each school's specs)? Or do you think they would frown upon not preparing something specifically for NYU's app.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Nov 13, 2009)

Just sent in my Dramatic Writing Application/Portfolio.

At the post office I had a minor panic attack, and tore open the package. I paged through my screenplay one last time...and found that I had reversed the last ten pages with the proceeding ten! Thank god I checked. 

It's out, it's done, I'm gonna try not to think about it. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## duders (Nov 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> I have a question about the dialogue piece. I have to submit something similar to Columbia. Any thoughts on submitting the same dialogue (formatted and edited for each school's specs)? Or do you think they would frown upon not preparing something specifically for NYU's app.



how would they know if you submitted the same thing?


----------



## ragless (Nov 16, 2009)

> Originally posted by duders:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by wannabe2:
> I have a question about the dialogue piece. I have to submit something similar to Columbia. Any thoughts on submitting the same dialogue (formatted and edited for each school's specs)? Or do you think they would frown upon not preparing something specifically for NYU's app.



how would they know if you submitted the same thing? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

The Columbia application has very specific prompts (i.e. the opening is written for you), so some admissions officer at NYU may notice. But I'd say the chances are slim, especially if you change the wording of the opening.


----------



## ragless (Nov 16, 2009)

The film concept is really frustrating! The website says it should be one page douple-spaced, but I come up with at least 4 pages every time I do it. It's really hard to fit the story of a feature film onto one page. What am I doing wrong?

Ideas?


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, I certainly feel your pain. I'm trying to do 2 feature film treatments and they also have the two page limit. GRRRRRRR. Any help would be great.

Silverlenz


----------



## Elianarra (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello,

I am applying to Tisch for the MFA in Film, but my undergrad is in Communication and English, with some Media Production. I am torn between submitting a 30-sec spot which I did, or submitting photos. I asked if the length of my piece would count against me, and the person on the phone said no, but I know it is a very prestigious school, so I am a little worried. Any advice? How many people actually submit stills and are successful? (These are just general questions, I know they can't all be answered).

THanks!


----------



## wannabe2 (Nov 18, 2009)

> Posted November 16, 2009 08:58 AM Hide Post
> The film concept is really frustrating! The website says it should be one page douple-spaced, but I come up with at least 4 pages every time I do it. It's really hard to fit the story of a feature film onto one page. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Ideas?




If this is of any consolation I spoke with Ms. Carnival (she is wonderful, btw), and she said that the 1 page film concept can be single spaced. I'm editing it this weekend.


----------



## ragless (Nov 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Posted November 16, 2009 08:58 AM Hide Post
> The film concept is really frustrating! The website says it should be one page douple-spaced, but I come up with at least 4 pages every time I do it. It's really hard to fit the story of a feature film onto one page. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Ideas?




If this is of any consolation I spoke with Ms. Carnival (she is wonderful, btw), and she said that the 1 page film concept can be single spaced. I'm editing it this weekend. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hallelujah!


----------



## km467 (Nov 21, 2009)

I had a lot of trouble with getting the dialogue scene down to just two pages! The film concept was slightly easier, but still tough.  

I'm going ahead with submitting photos, even though I know it isn't as impressive as a polished demo reel. How's everyone else doing?  I'm going to try to have mine sent off by Wednesday, latest.  I'm trying to cut things down now, especially my personal statement--I want to get it under four pages.


----------



## duders (Nov 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by Elianarra:
> Hello,
> 
> I am applying to Tisch for the MFA in Film, but my undergrad is in Communication and English, with some Media Production. I am torn between submitting a 30-sec spot which I did, or submitting photos. I asked if the length of my piece would count against me, and the person on the phone said no, but I know it is a very prestigious school, so I am a little worried. Any advice? How many people actually submit stills and are successful? (These are just general questions, I know they can't all be answered).
> ...



I submitted stills and was accepted. However, it is rare. I would say the vast majority (maybe 95%) of accepted students submitted a reel.


----------



## blimes (Nov 22, 2009)

man, 5% is not a very promising statistic...

Duders, did you mount your photos, or just submit them as is? 

or can anyone give me some feedback on this? not like 1/4 inch foamcore, but something stiffer than just photo paper?


----------



## Elianarra (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, that is a small amount. Thanks for the tip duders.


----------



## ragless (Nov 23, 2009)

But 5% could also represent the percentage of students that submitted photos, so I don't know that it necessarily decreases your chances...


----------



## Feather (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, I'm applying for Dramatic Writing this year...again.  Waitlisted last year; my fingers are crossed this time around.


----------



## VT_Film (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, I'm a long time reader but first time poster.  I appreciate all of the helpful people on these threads.

I was wondering if there is a strict definition of 'film synopsis'.  Obviously this usually means a story summary, but they want a four minute movie in about four pages, so how could you possibly summarize it?  

So far I have a story written out with active verbs and all of the details are intact.  Do they essentially want a story in paragraph form (what I have), or do they want a summary accompanied by descriptions of characters, themes, etc.  

I'll call up admissions tomorrow, but I was wondering what you guys thought about this?


----------



## duders (Nov 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by ragless:
> But 5% could also represent the percentage of students that submitted photos, so I don't know that it necessarily decreases your chances...



Well 5% doesn't represent a quota of sorts. Just saying that a much smaller amount of people with non-reels get in.

Also, it doesn't matter how you submit your photos. This was a while ago though.


----------



## TwelveMind (Nov 24, 2009)

It's good news that the feature-film document can be single-spaced.  With regard to the intro paragraph for the dialogue, any idea if it's the same?  I've got well over 200 words by now...don't know if that is too much.


----------



## km467 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not sure about the intro paragraph for the two-page dialogue sequence, mine was single spaced, but in a Final Draft (script) format, so it was in courier and pretty easy to read, hopefully.  

How's everyone doing?  I'm just re-reading my personal statement and resume now, nitpicking away.  I need to find a good synonym for "favorite"--I use it about 25 times in my statement to talk about my favorite directors.  Directors I'm most inspired by is clumsy and takes up too many words. Most beloved directors? Cherished directors? Too precious. Directors I really like? Ew. 

I'm also not thrilled that they only accept 5% of people submitting stills--but maybe that matches the ratio of people who apply with photographs? Hopefully.  I was also going to include a demo-reel in my creative portfolio, but then I read that scary paragraph about extraneous materials and "instant disqualification" so I stopped myself.  

Now I guess we just wait--this is going to be torture. Break a leg, everyone!


----------



## wannabe2 (Nov 28, 2009)

One page film concept. 

I have edited it down to one page, but with some cheats. I have removed the header/footer, and narrowed the margins to .50 all the way around. Yes, single spaced. 

Am I pushing my luck here? Fire away.


----------



## ragless (Nov 28, 2009)

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> One page film concept.
> 
> I have edited it down to one page, but with some cheats. I have removed the header/footer, and narrowed the margins to .50 all the way around. Yes, single spaced.
> ...



I'd say yes. If they're reading other people's entries with "normal" margins it seems like it'd be obvious that yours have been altered. But I doubt it would be cause of disqualification.

Deadline so soon! Sending my portfolio to Tisch on Monday!


----------



## blimes (Nov 28, 2009)

katie,
what about admire or look up to or respect? though i suppose those would require additional words...


i'm down to the wire on this one, but can someone just confirm for me that there's no page limit for the personal statement? it's 4.25 right now, and I want to get it down to 4, but if there's no limit, i should probably move on... thanks!!


----------



## apex (Nov 29, 2009)

Blimes--no page limit on the personal statement at NYU, USC does.

Ok, so I am getting down to the wire and I am trying to redo my dialogue scene before I overnight my stuff tomorrow. 

Does the scene have to be a self contained scene, as in does it have to end and be over by the end of the two pages or can it sort of be a portion of a larger scene? 

I mean, is this just so they can see if we can write dialogue? Can someone help calm my mind here? Thanks!


----------



## ragless (Nov 29, 2009)

> Originally posted by apex:
> Blimes--no page limit on the personal statement at NYU, USC does.
> 
> Ok, so I am getting down to the wire and I am trying to redo my dialogue scene before I overnight my stuff tomorrow.
> ...



Hey apex, I don't think it has to be self-contained. But the excerpt should definitely end at the end of the beat. Even if the entire scene isn't over, there should be a sense of finality.


----------



## ragless (Nov 29, 2009)

HELP!
The deadline is fast approaching and I can't find anywhere that transfers DVD (or MiniDV) to VHS!

People that have applied/are applying: how did you do this??

Thanks!


----------



## wannabe2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey ragless, 

Don't panic just yet. I finished exporting Sat. morning, and guess what? My IDVD was no longer compatible with my OS. I just burned my final cut version to a DVD (make sure it runs in Quicktime though) and found a video conf. company that could burn to VHS. I do hope that helps. 

I dropped my junk off at FEDEx. Good Luck All.


----------



## VT_Film (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, have you tried calling up all of your friends to see if anyone has a dvd/vcr player?  They're still very common, and most of them have a one-button transfer option.

Or if you have any vcr, you can hook up with A/V cables and then just hit record on the VCR.  I got lucky because the place I stayed at last week had a dvd/vcr player I could use.  I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## blimes (Nov 29, 2009)

> Originally posted by apex:
> Blimes--no page limit on the personal statement at NYU, USC does.



THANKS Apex!!


----------



## tantalus (Nov 30, 2009)

Will postmarked by Dec 1 be okay?  Rather, do you think they will burn me if I assume postmark instead of received by dec 1


----------



## Joaquin (Nov 30, 2009)

I asked admissions about the length of the personal statement and they said the average is 2 - 4 pages. 
With regards to the deadline, everything seems to point to having stuff in before or on December 1.


----------



## wannabe2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey tantalus-

I actually called to confirm. Must be received by Dec 1. However, I'm sure that at least 1 or 2 have slipped in after Dec. 1. What do you have to lose, right?


----------



## km467 (Nov 30, 2009)

If I still hadn't submitted, I might decide to send my application overnight--tardiness is one of the worst first impressions you can make.  That's pricey, though, so if you don't have the funds, I guess it would be best to send it as quickly as you can.  It is written all over the website that the materials should be received by Dec 1, but I'm sure they don't incinerate late portfolios--they may just like them a little less right off the bat.


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 30, 2009)

NYU's website says they want creative samples postmarked by December 1st, although they want transcripts on or before the deadline.


----------



## Joaquin (Nov 30, 2009)

From the NYU site:

Enclose items 1-4 in a single well-wrapped package measuring no more than 2" x 11" x 14" and mail or deliver in person so that it is received on or before respective deadlines (NYC-Dec 1; Tisch Asia-March 1).


----------



## Feather (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys.  All I can do is tell you about my experience applying last year.  Of course, bear in mind that I was applying for Dramatic Writing and so if you're applying for another program, things might be a little different.

I certainly didn't get all of my materials in last year by December 1st.  In fact, I didn't even finish the online application.  I had written the school off because I figured I had missed the deadline.

However, a couple of weeks after the deadline, NYU sent out a mass email telling all those who had at least started the online application that they would grant them a slight extension and gave them contact information for who to talk to if they wanted to take advantage of this extension.

I did, and was told just to make sure that I finished the online application as soon as possible, that was the important thing, and the next important thing was to get in my creative materials.  I was told that letters of recommendation and transcripts often come in late.

I finished the online application, and they told me just to fax them a copy of my transcripts (even though online they say that they need official). Usually, they really only end up needing official if you're admitted, and then they'll contact you seeking those. I contacted my recommenders pronto, and they got their recommendations in online as soon as they could, but there were still delays (trouble submitting online, emails not received, etc, etc.).

Then, I thought I had gotten everything in, and it was about the end of January before I was informed that they hadn't yet even received my creative materials (full length play), but that they would be granting me an extension to get it in.

By the end of the whole ordeal, it was toward the end of January before they received all of my materials, and I ended up getting waitlisted for the program.

I applied again this year, and I've gotten all of my materials in on time except for one recommendation.  I simply emailed Tisch grad admissions about an extension, and quickly heard back from Peter Gerena (great guy, an ENORMOUS help) that it would be no problem and that they would accept the recommendation late and that it would not detrimentally affect my application.

Also, I can tell you that, after working in a Graduate Program Admissions office for over a year at Harvard that many admissions offices (I don't know about all of them, of course) will give a deadline well in advance of when they actually need all of the materials, because they know that there will be delays in applicants getting their materials in. It's a psych-out move.

I would suggest just taking a deep breath, sending the admissions office a very pleasant email and waiting to hear back while trying not to panic too much (I know from experience that it can be difficult).


----------



## Elianarra (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Feather,

That was a very helpful post. I had some trouble with my recommendations too. One of them is still not in. However, they said they only needed two and the other two are in, so I hope it's okay. Also, one of the schools I attended for a semester had a hard time getting my transcripts out. They just said to send it as soon as I got it, which I did. So, here's hoping!


----------



## Feather (Dec 3, 2009)

Elianarra,

I'm glad that you found the post helpful, and that NYU gave you the time you needed to get your materials in.

Best of luck!


----------



## km467 (Dec 5, 2009)

That's such a relief about the deadlines! Two of my references didn't submit until a day before, and I was worried that might make me seem disorganized.

I guess now we just have to wait... this has probably already been answered, but when do we hear? February, right? But when? 

And now we wait.  Did anyone else watch the student films on the website?  George and Karl  is my favourite, but the editing in I Ran with a Grey Ghost makes it a close second.  Did anyone see Triple 8 Palace?  I thought the way the director structured the narrative was interesting.


----------



## Elianarra (Dec 7, 2009)

I watched a few of them, I liked George and Karl. Creepy.
Still waiting for that last recommendation, don't know if it was sent or not...This prof. is KILLING me.


----------



## ragless (Dec 13, 2009)

Lawrence is by far my favourite! Such dense production design. I always love it when films do that!


----------



## ragless (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm pretty much dying from anxiety and suspense. Can't stand this wait. In an attempt to keep myself sane and keep this thread alive...

Anyone know what's in store for us? When do we get notified about interviews? If we don't get interviews, when do we get the official rejections? What's the system?

I've checked the threads from previous years ... it seems to be different each year.

Also: dream projects, plans for the next few months, what you're about to have for lunch/dinner! I'm interested to hear it all...


----------



## apex (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey I just received an email about FAFSA stuff for NYU... 

Did anyone else get this? Is this a good sign or just something that everyone gets?

Haha, I don't want to get too excited about this...


----------



## brendonb (Jan 6, 2010)

I got it. I'm sure everyone gets it. It's a formality. I'm sure we'll get it from the other schools we applied to as well. 

Sorry to disappoint! But yeah, I don't think 'Tisch Fianncial Aid' was implying anything by sending it to you. The applications are very likely being looked at by readers still, and decisions won't be made for quite a while still.


----------



## Elianarra (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah I got it too. Got my hopes up for a minute. Man! I was trying not to think about grad school stuff today...


----------



## Sahirr (Jan 9, 2010)

hey guys....

i have the silliest doubt ever... regarding the  dialogue scene in the written submissions. One is to provide a one paragraph introduction to the background and the characters... right... did you guys provide that separately... or is it included in the 2 page limit? 

I was thinking... that I could provide the back-story on a separate page... and then write the scene in two pages. Would that me ok?

I am applying to Tisch Asia....


----------



## Elianarra (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not sure. I included mine in the submission, writing a brief paragraph at the top of the page. But I was applying to NYU in New York.


----------



## ragless (Jan 9, 2010)

I applied to New York and included the paragraph on a separate sheet. I really don't think it'll be means for disqualification ... but maybe I just think that so I can sleep at night!


----------



## kayks (Jan 19, 2010)

hey guys. after not checking the forum to keep my mind off the whole admissions process, i thought i'd drop by.

i also wrote my character background sheet on another sheet of paper. my reasoning was that there was no way i can have enough decent material if it was limited to 2 pages. i'm not so worried about it.

i also received stuff for fafsa.

i guess i'm most worried about the phone interviews, considering if i even get one. i wonder when they start calling people.


----------



## km467 (Jan 20, 2010)

Eccentric--so happy that isn't the script you submitted! Bob and Angel, lol. 

I included the paragraph of background on the same page, since that's the way I interpreted the instructions.  It was hard to keep shaving off lines so that the dialogue fit, but I think it turned out alright--if slightly sappy. 

I called to ask when we would hear about interviews, and the woman I spoke to (don't know who) said we'd know whether we had interviews within the next three weeks or so.  The interviews actually take place very late February to early March.  So I'm going to try and save up my anxiety about getting an email/call? from them until mid-February.  Haven't gotten stuff from Fafsa, but hopefully that's because I'm not American.


----------



## Sahirr (Jan 20, 2010)

I ended up including my introduction within the two pages too... it helped me make my dialogues shorter and crisper... thanks guys


----------



## robot_m (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got an email about setting up an interview for late February!


----------



## apex (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome, congrats robot!

When I read you post, I scrambled to my email to see if there was anything there.  I felt a little bit like that scene from Deep Impact where the one family gets the call that they will be safe from the astroid and the dad of the other family rushes home to see if he'd gotten the call too....but everyone knows he won't.

Well,I don't know if that will be me, but I am officially freaking out.


----------



## Luke joseph (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats robot!!! awesome news.


----------



## wannabe2 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great news robot, good luck


----------



## robot_m (Jan 28, 2010)

second time I applied to NYU, but third time applying to film school overall.


----------



## useyourheadset (Jan 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by robot_m:
> second time I applied to NYU, but third time applying to film school overall.



what is the concentration you're going for? usually they go department by department.


----------



## merc3po (Jan 28, 2010)

I got an email about scheduling an interview today, too. I'm applying to the dual MFA/MBA program - the producing concentration. Anyone else?


----------



## robot_m (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm the dual as well.


----------



## merc3po (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey awesome, I thought that might be the case. Hopefully they're just starting with the dual degree applicants and there will be more interview invitations for the others.


----------



## silverlain (Feb 3, 2010)

Did anyone who applied for screenwriting get a request for an interview yet?  I'm sloooowly freaking out as people start getting their requests................... *gulp*


----------



## robot_m (Feb 3, 2010)

You don't need to freak out yet, silver. I read both the 2009 and 2008 NYU thread, and in those most people didn't get interview notices until the second or third week of January for dates early in March. In fact, the dates merc3po and I have are by far the earliest interview dates I've seen.

They must interview the dual-degree majors earlier than the rest.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Heart stopping....

I opened up my email and found an NYU/Tisch email. I was psyched! It's just a "we're moving" notification notice people. 

Shazbot!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 3, 2010)

Ha, wannabe, same here. I almost dropped my phone. Not cool, NYU, not cool!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

That's funny you two actually thought it was acceptance.  NYU is probably the last school that I think would except me b/c it's NYU and well, I guess I don't even think I'm worthy enough.  So when I saw the email I thought, "What, tell me about Financial Aid?  Tell me about visiting?  What?" lol I didn't even think, for a sec, "I'm in!" I guess I need to stop take a confidence booster or something cause that aint good.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Slight clarification- I didn't think it was an email acceptance so much as an interview opportunity.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 3, 2010)

I too thought it was an interview request. I think because I was checking my email frantically after Northwestern started tapping people yesterday.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, sorry, I meant interview not acceptance.   My point was NYU (if I get in anywhere) is the last place I'm expecting to hear from.  But we'll see.  Did either of y'all apply last year to MFA in Film/Screenwriting programs?


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 3, 2010)

I applied only for Film Production. This is my second shot. Honestly, even if I were acceted, I don't think I'd be able to go affordably, but it would be nice for an interview.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Who can afford film school?  Wouldn't you probably take out loans or do you already have a bunch from undergrad?


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 3, 2010)

This is my first, and probably only year applying. I have a time frame for school and this is the only year that really fits.

I agree, wannabe, I live here in NYC, I have a decent paying full time job, keep my expenses low, and I still have trouble making it month to month sometimes. i can't imagine trying to do it on loans. It would be hard not to think of the debt racking up every time I bought a coffee. Some small part of me almost hopes I don't get in so I don't have to make this choice. Same with Columbia.

That said, I'm probably full of crap and would gladly accept admission from either of these schools.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, I still have many $$$ to pay for undergrad loans. Certainly I will do my best to fund film school if possible, but rationally. Let's assume one receives zero aid. That means you need to come up with upwards of $260K. Very few people have that kind of money. And to those that do...feel free to begin a scholarship for me.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 3, 2010)

Can anyone who is a current NYU grad student PM me?  I have a particular question.  Thanks!


----------



## merc3po (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd take out loans for school. Having student loan debt is not that bad, and Obama is going to try to make it so that your loan payments can't exceed 10% of your income. I took out 60k to go to USC undergrad (financial aid took care of the rest) and would totally take out more. I read that Clarence Thomas is still paying off his student loans.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 3, 2010)

Too bad you couldn't just file for bankruptcy like in the golden days.


----------



## merc3po (Feb 3, 2010)

Too bad we have to pay for college


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 3, 2010)

Thats capitalism baby!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 4, 2010)

How many MFA in Dramatic Writing applicants are there?


----------



## Feather (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Neville,

I'm applying to MFA Dramatic Writing at Tisch too.  Haven't seen too many of us in this thread.  I think that last year there was a thread dedicated to NYU Dramatic Writing.

I applied last year but only made it to the waitlist.  Thought I'd give it one more shot with a new writing sample.

Best of luck to you!  This waiting game is rough.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 4, 2010)

Well then this very well could be your year, Feather.  Waitlisted is a very good sign.  That means you showed tremendous promise.  Woowoo!


----------



## Feather (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement, Neville!  However, I don't know that having been waitlisted really improves my chances.  I know that NYU will be getting a fresh set of very impressive applications.  So, I think it's anybody's game really.  Of course, my fingers are crossed.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 5, 2010)

I was on the waitlist for USC for Spring Admission and I don't think getting on the waitlist really helps your chances.

It's like getting 4 out of 5 lottery numbers one ticket. You're not necessarily going to do better on your next ticket, because they are once again drawing from scratch. If that makes sense. I just woke up.


----------



## Feather (Feb 5, 2010)

It makes perfect sense, robot_m.  Nice analogy. A whole new pool of applicants means that anyone who was waitlisted the year before is just as likely or unlikely to get a spot as anyone else.  Add to that the fact that most reapplicants send in a new sample, and well...they might not like the look of things for the applicant this time around. 

Then, of course, beyond getting rejected, there's the risk of getting waitlisted...again. I heard of a girl who got waitlisted for Columbia three times before finally throwing in the towel.  What a nightmare, a sense that you will never leave Purgatory.  Dante need look no further than a college waitlist.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm also a dramatic writing applicant, and I think there are a few more here. Since I didn't get a NW interview last week, NYU and UCLA are now tied for my new top choice. Keep working the list.

I'm trying to keep my hopes up, but this waiting for approval part is bringing up uncomfortable feelings of inadequacy.

I also just turned in my first paid screenplay, and I'm waiting to be torn apart by my director and producer, so there's that, too.

Awesome week.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 5, 2010)

Really? I always try and lower my expectations. But that's just the politician in me.  It's always better to lower the electorate's expectations, because then any good news will be a pleasant surprise.

Congrats on the screenplay!


----------



## apex (Feb 5, 2010)

Impossible, don't let an admissions comity determine your worth. I'm sure your work is great.  

I know what you mean though, it does sting to be rejected from something you poured a lot of yourself into.  But you have to be your own best cheerleader and believe in yourself, even if they don't.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 5, 2010)

Everyone should just stop stressing and enjoy the super bowl this weekend. That is if you can simply ignore the witty, well made television advertisements. All they do is just REMIND me about film school!


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 6, 2010)

Also dramatic writing MFA


Do they do interviews?  If so, phone or in-person?


----------



## Feather (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi, WillieGreen.  I think that, in the past, they have done phone interviews for Dramatic Writing applicants who they were considering strongly.  Usually, from what I've seen in these forums, the calls come toward the end of February or beginning of March.


----------



## ragless (Feb 6, 2010)

I just checked back on last year's NYU forum(http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/1401042106?r=74610804#74610804)

Today was the day that people heard back about rejections. That was a Friday ... so they're working on a later schedule I guess...

Man, oh, man I can't take this!


----------



## assal (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm so psyched, just got the call from NYU for an interview in two weeks! Anybody else here ? Good luck to everyone!


----------



## etone112 (Feb 8, 2010)

congrats assal. what program did you apply too? i applied to mfa dramatic writing and haven't heard anything. not a good sign i guess. but congrats.


----------



## Akriti (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!!
I haven't recieved a call yet. Nervously sitting by my phone, hoping for it to ring.


----------



## etone112 (Feb 8, 2010)

phew... different program. thx for the quick response assal. my nerves can rest for a minute now that you didn't get the call for the dramatic writing program.


----------



## Ben (Feb 8, 2010)

Just got the call from Ms. Carnival

MFA Film Production - cinematography focus


----------



## Ben (Feb 8, 2010)

Med student? As in medical school? Not the last time I checked...

Just graduated from undergrad, working as an AC in new york right now and saving every penny I earn for one of these fine institutions.


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 8, 2010)

I think she was referring to the quote you use as your signiture....

SilverLenz


----------



## ragless (Feb 8, 2010)

I read this forum and remembered that I got a random voicemail earlier this afternoon. Checked it, called Susan Carnival, and

I HAVE AN INTERVIEW TOO!


----------



## apex (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats Ragless!

What are going for?  Screenwriting, production, ect?


----------



## ragless (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm also MFA Film Production


----------



## etone112 (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't complain too much, i got an interview with northwestern tomorrow morning so things could be a lot worse. and your right, it does come when you least expect it. any dramatic writing people heard about an interview yet?


----------



## Kretze (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey everyone!

congratulations to the ones that have received the call!

I am still waiting and getting more nervous every second...

I am from Spain, any international students receiving calls?

good luck guys!


----------



## Akriti (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Kretze,
I'm from Canada and I too am desperately awaiting news from NYU. 
Maybe they will contact international students later today or tomorrow - or atleast I hope that is the reason why I haven't received a call.
Good Luck.


----------



## SomeKindaWriter (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, congrats to all that heard!

I'm anxiously awaiting to hear back too. Any idea if they're going in alphabetical order with the calls? That would mean I would be at the bottom of the list...


----------



## film212film (Feb 8, 2010)

I also got a call today! (thank the heavens) congrats to all who got the call... anyone know how many people they call for interviews? I wasn't really listening when Susan Carnivale was telling that part to me... 

I've heard as many as 150 and as few as 60 get called...

ps MFA filmmaking directing focus


----------



## merc3po (Feb 8, 2010)

They interview about 100 people and about 40 get in. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anyone gotten the call for Producing yet that wasn't part of the MBA/MFA program?


----------



## apex (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope Susan has many more calls to make as I am still waiting to hear.  Now I am officially paranoid.  I mean, 70 calls in 1 day? That's way too many, right? RIGHT?! (looking for reassurance)  

I am hoping for the fact that they are calling people for interviews for February.  I put March down as my interview days, so hopefully I am still in the running.   

Production-Directing focus applicant here...


----------



## jamesc (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who received a phone call! 

I'm also hoping that the calls spill into tomorrow and the the calls are done reverse alphabetical or something similar.  But I guess at least if I don't get the call by tomorrow, I won't have to wait any longer to find out my NYU status .


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm sleeping with my phone tonight.
zZzZzZzZ


----------



## ragless (Feb 9, 2010)

Is it really 70 people? Did she tell anyone else this? I blanked out during the phone call...


----------



## km467 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone who received an interview!  Break a leg! I'm v jealous, but sincerely wish all of you the best of luck.  I find interviews really challenging, and hope none of you get nerves as badly as I do.  

I'm waiting too, glued to my phone like a hooker to heroin. Thankfully if I don't  hear in the next day or two, then I know for sure that I didn't get in and stop being so anxious all the time.  I'm Canadian, but attending university in the UK, so I'm not sure which number she would call.

Interviewing 70 people for 36 spots seems a bit narrow--that would mean that they admit 50% of all interviewees.  I would've thought that they'd interview more, but I guess even 70 takes up a ton of time.


----------



## Kretze (Feb 9, 2010)

hey guys!

after being a little depressed during yesterday and today after hearing about the calls...they just send me an email!

so good luck to you all!!


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 9, 2010)

> I'm waiting too, glued to my phone like a hooker to heroin.



As a hooker I resent this. Everyone knows that meth makes you a sexual athlete.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone got a call who's in the Dramatic Writing pool of Admissions?


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 9, 2010)

Is anyone else the producing concentration?


----------



## film212film (Feb 9, 2010)

i heard 70 too directly from TISCH, but I thought that was a low # 

40 accepted
15 rejected
15 waitlist


----------



## etone112 (Feb 9, 2010)

hey film212film... is that for mfa in film production? does that include mfa in dramatic writing?


----------



## stara (Feb 9, 2010)

Helloo everyone!
Congratulations to everyone who got the calls.
Now if i can only sleep without checking my mail and phone every two seconds...
seriously going crazy... nyu is my dream school!
when does this notification process go on till?
Also, i want to get an idea about the creative portfolio everyone sent...


----------



## apex (Feb 9, 2010)

I have yet to hear anything and my hopes are falling.  But I guess I will wait on the official word.

But everyone who received calls, I'm pumped for you!


----------



## Juli (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!
This is my first post. 
Just wanted to congratulate the lucky/talented fellows who got their calls already.
I applied to MBA/MFA Producing and still haven't heard back from them. Anyone else with me thinking/hoping that it's too soon to be losing hope?


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 9, 2010)

hey all. I spoke with Susan Carnival (i too am nervous as hell waiting on an interview call) because I wanted to send in an updated transcript for inclusion in my app, and she said that there is no need to panic. she said they have not finished contacting people for interviews and still have some candidates to review. so i imagine it may go on for a aouple weeks. she also said that they usually invite around 100 applicants to interview. also, she mentioned how around this time people start saying things on the internet that make people nervous if they havent got their calls lol so dont worry just yet. hope this helps! and congrats to all of you who have already got that call!!!


----------



## stara (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol, this 'thread' thing is really one of the worst things you can do to yourself.


----------



## Juli (Feb 9, 2010)

You bet that helps, Julian! THANK YOU!
I wrote Susan an e-mail a couple hours ago. I guess she is getting all kinds of "I'm freaking out" mails and phone calls.
Stara, you are so right. We should promise ourselves not to look at this thread again but what's the point of making a promise we know we are not going to keep, right?
Hope "Lost" tonight helps you keep your thoughts off this waiting hell for an hour!


----------



## stara (Feb 9, 2010)

yea well... we're still here posting, counting down the days till we get that confirmation (at least my rosy world believes its a letter of acception!).
And Julian, thank you! *virtual hug*
This college application business is a *****.

We're all smart!
Accept us!


----------



## apex (Feb 9, 2010)

Julian,

I cannot thank you enough!  You have calmed my fears. Thank you THANK YOU.

Haha, I think I might need to take a break from SF, but lets see how long I can manage to stay away.


----------



## Akriti (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh! Thanks a lot Julian. I feel so much better after reading your post. 

And I totally agree with you stara - just freaking accept us already!!


----------



## blimes (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks julian! you're awesome. i know others have already said that, but i think one can never hear too many times how awesome they are...=P

just when i was getting comfortable with the idea of my rejection, there's reason for hope again haha. though, i get increasingly nervous everytime i direct my browser to this website..i have to brace myself for bad news. but at least i know i'm NOT completely alone (yay for moral support)


----------



## film212film (Feb 10, 2010)

I figured I should start preparing for my interview, so I went back over my notes from when I met with John Brown back in the fall.

In regards to the MFA filmmaking program
He said verbatim:
"Out of the 1000 applications received we interview 50 students. If you get interviewed you either get into the program or are wait listed."

It is circled in my notes, and I remember double checking on the number with him because it was so low, and double checking about the wait list part of it.

ETONE112 this is only for MFA filmmaking,I don't know anything about the dramatic writing program.


----------



## ragless (Feb 10, 2010)

That number is so low! 50 people? I guess you heard it directly from Tisch but it just seems so strange that they'd narrow down 1000 applicants to 50 people!

For those who are waiting to hear, interviews start on the week of Feb 22, so there's still time!


----------



## Ben (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Film 212, I know for a fact that those facts weren't true regarding last year. I know two people who had interviews and were flat out rejected. Regarding the 50 interviews, it does seem a little low, but I believe it.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 10, 2010)

Curious as to this 50 thing, as on the previous page you said Tisch people told you the number was 70. So which is it, 50 or 70? 

I had always heard they interview 100 people.


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 10, 2010)

no problem y'all! 

and yeah I heard approximately 100 straight from susan carnival. but then again people on here say they may have heard 70. so i guess we just wit and see now.


----------



## film212film (Feb 10, 2010)

Woah- dont jump all over me


In my first post I said  had heard as low as 60 and as many as 150.

I based that low # (60) off of what I had remembered from the information session I went to given by John Brown and Dan Stanford from Tisch Grad Admission. It was an information session specifically on the MFA Filmmaking program. 
I based the high number off the info I read on message boards.

When I spoke of the 70 (40 15 15) I realize that my source on that although they work at Tisch, did say that he thought that was what the breakdown was, however, this is not someone who works in admissions so I am going to trust my notes from the info session.

Today when I looked back at my notes from that info session I saw that I had written 50 not 60. I remember being really surprised when he told me that few people are interviewed, and double checking the number with him asking "did you say 50 or 150" he replied "50" 

Further regarding the statement "if you get interviewed you either get into the program or are wait listed." Looking at my notes I see that I put a star next to and underlined this statement twice... meaning I thought it was IMPORTANT info. I have no reason to make it up. I remember leaving the session very stressed because I doubted I would be able to qualify for an interview.

The other notes I took on what they look for in the portfolio were extremely helpful when I was working on my portfolio.

John and Dan took turns speaking, with Jon giving information in first half of session, and Dan answering questions during second half.

They were very specific that when evaluating candidates they are "looking for a visual sense more then anything." 
They want a moving personal statement that is also succinct in stating who you are and your goals.

In terms of the creative portfolio it should be compelling and show your visual sense. 
They want to get a sense from the creative portfolio that you know where you're going with the story you tell, and that you have some ideas about where you are going here at Tisch. They also want you to demonstrate that you have a sense of story.  
Further within the Creative Portfolio and especially with the Writing portfolio they are looking more material that moves you and is creative.

Then they went on to answer questions etc and say Columbia is more of a writing School vs at Tisch you learn by making films and you learn by making mistakes and learning from these mistakes.  

I hope transcribing all those notes helps someone. They helped me and I think by following all that advice I was able to make it this far.

If everyone is truly dying to know the precise # for interviews I can ask my college counselor to call and get the correct info.

In terms of your friend that interviewed and was flat out rejected. Based on what I've read on boards, and from that note I took there are two possibilities: either they completely bombed their interview or lied about having one.

Look back at the message board posts on the program from the previous few years. It appears that people who interview are either accepted and if not accepted asked if they want to be on wait list, some are also asked if they want to go to Singapore. Rejection then seems to happen if you aren't taken off wait list.

Anyway. Thats that... not trying to be misleading


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 10, 2010)

film212- great post

thanks for sharing, the info bout what they are looking for regarding portfolio and writing definitely is definitely reassuring. now my only concern is my GPA. did they say anything about grades in the info session?


----------



## stara (Feb 10, 2010)

Breathe everyone!
It's not a big deal.. 50, 70 , 100 all numbers that really don't matter. Just wait for it, if you get one, then bring on the drannnkksss, and if you don't still bring on the drankkss ( pity party time!).
There's always next year, and the year after and so on and so forth!


----------



## stara (Feb 10, 2010)

Plus i think these people at the institution always quote these scary facts just to show how hard it is to get in... i mean 50 really? they have like some 40 seats.. 
Wish i was born 20 years earlier, lol it would've been a hell lot easier to get in! Plus no scary threads...


----------



## SomeKindaWriter (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey all who are still waiting, I would like to throw out the possibility that there won't be anymore calls made today for Grad Film. There's a blizzard going in NYC and NYU is closing their university offices at 1PM. I'm not sure if this counts for Tisch Grad Admissions, but I would assume so.

So try and relax! (I'm trying...I'm trying...)


----------



## robot_m (Feb 10, 2010)

film212- sorry if I came across as jumping all over you! I really meant it in a playful way! hence the smiley.


----------



## why cinema (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont worry guys, they are gonne call us, just relax...


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 10, 2010)

We are better then falling subject to the notorious "NYU fever", just have confidence in your portfolio, presentation, and most importantly your ability as a filmmaker, and good things are bound to happen, regardless to whether or not you are accepted to Tisch.

Good luck to you all, and may sanity prevail.


----------



## duders (Feb 10, 2010)

not sure why Brown would say that. They def. interview ~100 every year. Not everyone is waitlisted. 

They admit roughly ~40, because they expect a few to not accept the offer. 

The expected class size is ~36 students every year.


----------



## ragless (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey duders! Could you let us know anything about the interview process?

a) questions they ask?
b) what to wear?
c) anything else/advice?

thanks!!


----------



## Kretze (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey assal!
I hope this is my year...
I am now preparing the interview, because I've decided to come to NY the first week of March to attend the interview in person.
How is it that you are already living in NY with a Scholarship? That's great!

I herad from AFI yesterday afternoon! Screenwriting program, not directing...

Well, good luck to everyone!


----------



## assal (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Pau, may I ask how you prepare for the interview? I don't know anybody who interviewed for NYu before. I study visual arts and media studies here and got almost a full tuition scholarship from school. It was very good luck  
What concentration did you apply for at NYU?


----------



## why cinema (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi guys no call yet. I think they left the best to the end


----------



## Kretze (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey assal!
I have never had an interview for NYU, but I have had it for Columbia and AFi before. I just try to concentrate on the main topics they can ask you about:influences, current projects, background, why filmmaking, why nyu/columbia...I try to talk better English (that won't be a problem for you guys!), and most importantly, try to relax. they have to see that you're honest and show confidence.
But hey, there is a huge part of luck and the mood you are in that particular day, so...
My concentration is Directing.
I just finished a music video here in Spain, check it out:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyeV...4469D748&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17

Good luck to you all guys!


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by why cinema:
> Hi guys no call yet. I think they left the best to the end



yeah same here. nobody's posted about getting a call since monday so maybe they just do them at the beginning of the weeks? we'll see monday i suppose


----------



## merc3po (Feb 11, 2010)

I read on last year's forum that a lot of people were shown a photograph during the interview and asked to make up a story about it on the spot. What's great is that you can actually practice this. I will.


----------



## film212film (Feb 11, 2010)

duders
regarding the number of people, I read back through all your posts a few days ago and saw that you had actually given the number as 60 at one point.

http://forums.studentfilms.com...341019004#5341019004

Do you know why the reason for the change?

Also merc3po
although they ask you to make up a story with a postcard, there are a lot of ways they could ask you to make up the story you might not expect. All the posts i've read (where people expected a post card) said that it was challenging because of the way they ask you to make up the story. So its probably hard to practice for...
Anyways, if you got invited to interview its safe to assume you are creative and have an active imagination, so I would just rely on that


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 11, 2010)

Good point on creativity film212, the post card exercise should almost come naturally for storytellers in our position perusing an MFA. Also, just out of curiosity, are there any applicants here who used the entire 30 minute slot for their visual sample? I chose a combination of sequences from six films that I directed during my undergraduate years, and milked the time to the dot. And if so, do you think it is practical to assume that the TSOA committee would actually watch it in entirety? 

Probably not I would think.

Any thoughts?

The freedom of having a 30 minute visual sample is also one of the factors that appeals most to me about NYU's admission process, say in comparison to UCLA which does not require any type of cinematic sample. I appreciate the fact that NYU allows me to show my multiple styles and growth as a filmmaker. That is if they do watch the entire reel and don't fall asleep from boredom midway through


----------



## film212film (Feb 11, 2010)

gh0sted
I think they divide the films up amongst the different professors in the department who then make notes and decide which candidates should be interviewed.
If you were invited to interview I imagine they watched your entire visual sample.

I did not use the entire 30 minutes. I just submitted one strong piece of my recent work.

I figured they would have a lot to look at and probably didn't want a  "retrospective" of my short films.

I also made sure that my submission was "interesting" so that I could feel safe in knowing whoever was watching it wouldn't turn away before it ended.


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad sign. I think those of us waiting for an interview may be out of luck. Looks like it started Monday a d from lookin at posts from previous years once it starts it takes like three maybe four days to complete. Seems reasonable since it doesn't take that long to call 50-100 ppl. Oh well and btw don't believe Susan carnival. Her job is to always say it's still goin on.


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by Onedadda:
> Bad sign. I think those of us waiting for an interview may be out of luck. Looks like it started Monday a d from lookin at posts from previous years once it starts it takes like three maybe four days to complete. Seems reasonable since it doesn't take that long to call 50-100 ppl. Oh well and btw don't believe Susan carnival. Her job is to always say it's still goin on.



lol rainin on our parade. that may be the case...and it may not be. i'm not givin up hope til i get my rejection letter, or until the end of februaray. whichever comes first


----------



## Juli (Feb 11, 2010)

DO NOT give up hope!
I am applying for the MBA/MFA and got my invitation to interview from Stern (MBA) today at 1pm and a call from Susan Carnival (MFA) at around 4pm.
Well said, Julian: it's not over till it's over. 
And: In the end, it will be OK. If it's not OK, it's not the end.
Best of luck, patience and hope.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not giving up hope until I hear anything about the producing program besides the MBA/MFAs.


----------



## SomeKindaWriter (Feb 11, 2010)

Not to be a downer but I think I've completely given up on getting an interview call at this point.

Might be time for me to move on from this particular path.

Good luck to the rest of you hopefuls!


----------



## Akriti (Feb 11, 2010)

I spoke with Susan Carnival today and she said that they are still reviewing applications and haven't made out all the calls. When I asked her if she could give me an idea about when they will be done with calls for the interview requests,she said that she couldn't because she wasn't sure. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## why cinema (Feb 11, 2010)

They left the best to the end. However, the rejection of the best film school around DOES NOT mean that "we" are not  graet filmmakers. Best luck to all of you and to me.


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 11, 2010)

i may have jumped the gun. lookin back at 2008, it seems some were notified on the 12th (tuesday) of february all the way up to the 19th (tuesday). The dates, im assuming, depend on how the weeks run in that particular february. so, lets say this year, interview calls went out on the 8th (monday) as posted earlier in this thread...that would mean, we got til this monday, the 15th. and if we dont hear, then we are in real trouble. as you can see, i got a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 11, 2010)

I would not worry. It is perfectly reasonable to assume that NYU will notify students whom are  from the greater New York area and international  first. This is the equivalent of schools such as USC or UCLA making it a priority to schedule Californian applicants in their first phase. 

Check again the location of all those who reported being scheduled for an interview.

There is a certain responsibility educational institutions have to those in their local state. 

Furthermore, there is a method to the madness people, or maybe I am rationalizing useless assumptions to psychologically guard myself.   

However if you are located in New York, I might be nervous.


----------



## merc3po (Feb 11, 2010)

I was one of the first to get an interview and I'm from California...


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 11, 2010)

MBA/MFA is a different focus but similar in scheduling, I can imagine.

But hey its only imagining, don't kill the dream


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 11, 2010)

merc3po 

correct me if im wrong, but i think you applied to the mfa/mba dual degree, which is a different pool of applicants. i believe these applicants were notified much earlier. I scoped your posts. I have become a reluctant expert on finding data on this site. 

and all this is just to entertain myself and those waiting (yeah I know there are lurkers checking this page for any new news--I used to be one of them!).

interview notifications for film production MFA usually start roughly the second week of Feb and goes on for about a week (more or less) from what I'm gathering. 

and I have noticed that most (or all) people notified about interviews so far are either from abroad or from ny, so there may be some geography involved. Anybody from the US and outside of NY applying to MFA film production hear anything?

I hope that is the case. Last time I interviewed I had to be at Tisch in March, but for the life of me I can't find out when i was there, or when i got called exactly. I do know that the people interviewing before and after me were from Chicago and NY, so maybe geography is not relevant in terms of scheduling--i can supply detailed info to those interviewing about the process---p.m. me.

ugh i hate putting my fate in the hands of god knows who looks at these things. I'm going snowboarding this weekend too. How can i enjoy the slopes with this looming over my head?


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 11, 2010)

producers are skeptics, cynical and pessimists . . . go feed off an artist you leach   

enjoy snowboarding Onedadda, Tahoe is great.


----------



## merc3po (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, I did apply to the MBA/MFA program and so did robot. We were the first people on this forum to get notices about interviews. At first I thought they started with our program but then another girl quite recently heard about the same program. I'm only pointing out that there appears to be no rhyme or reason to the order that people are called in, not even based on the program or concentration that you applied to.


----------



## merc3po (Feb 12, 2010)

Also another reason that this **** makes no goddamn sense: The MFA/MBA program is supposedly run as a collaboration between the two schools. I've contacted the business school several times to see if they can tell me when an interview might be so I don't have to take off work to fly thousands of miles across country, twice. Their responses are just, sorry not yet. What would it be like attending the program if they can't even line up the interviews? And what's the point of interviewing at Tisch (hypothetically, of course) if you're not going to even get an interview at Stern? Hmmmm???


----------



## robot_m (Feb 12, 2010)

If you get into one program and not the other--for example accepted at Tisch and rejected at Stern--then they still let you pursue the degree for which you were accepted.

I haven't heard anything from Stern either, and I doubt I will before I have my Tisch interview a week from today. In fact, my Stern application wasn't nearly as strong as my Tisch, so I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't get into Stern.


----------



## merc3po (Feb 12, 2010)

When I went to the session at Tisch they said that they aren't really making a habit of accepting people into only one of the programs. I have a strong MBA application (raised VC to run a games studio for several years) so since I got an interview at Tisch I'm sort of expecting to get one at Stern too I guess. Heh.

But yeah, with all the conflicting information that everyone is getting I guess we can really only wait. Homer is right, the waiting game sucks.


----------



## why cinema (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys no calls yet ? Well, will see


----------



## apex (Feb 12, 2010)

no call yet...I was hoping for one this week, or at least a letter of rejection, but nothing yet... 

NYU, I DO NOT want you be my valentine, thank you very much!


----------



## why cinema (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys,
This week will be the last round i guess.Good luck. Be ready to the good news or bad news. 
why cinema?.


----------



## apex (Feb 14, 2010)

What's your source, Why Cinema? I guess that's good, whichever way things turn out...


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 14, 2010)

TSOA's student affairs and graduate admissions office have extended hours of operation each Monday from 9:00am to 8:00pm. I think it is safe to assume that there will be a fresh wave of calls pertaining to scheduling interviews this Tuesday and Monday. Good luck to those who have not heard the good word yet.

Hope everyone had a pleasant weekend.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 14, 2010)

Scratch that, this Monday is Presidents Day, I apologize for the misleading information, but at least I know now that I have one more day off from work   

damn do I hate capitalism


----------



## giraffe (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys. I've just registed this site and this is my first post. I would like to give each of you a big big hug!

I applied for NYU Film MFA program too, didn't hear news from them yet. It's the second day of the New Year in China, and I've going through sooo much. When I checked the site an hour ago, I relized what's going on, and the next following days may be the turning point of my life. So I got a little bit nervous, thought about 'what if I can't get their interview?'

Then I scratched a pack of cigarette, went out alone, walked in the snow storm, and cooled myself down. 
If I can hear from them by the end of this week, I guess I'm lucky enough, and I'll try my best to grasp that opportunity. If I don't, I will get myself really drunk one night, and re-start when I wake up. 
The chances will never disappear as long as we have that dream in our heart. 
So, to those who had already get phonecalls, fight for your bright future, and I'll see your film in Oscar, Cannes, Berlin and Venice. 
To those like me, who didn't hear anything from NYU yet, no matter what is waiting for us, embrace it!


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys, i have just registered for this site, it's an amazing site, very helpful. I wish I could have found this site before I sent in the applications...

I applied for NYU film production program too, congradz to those who have heard from them.

it seems like the notifications are given a week ago, i have not heard anything from them yet, has the notification period ended? does that mean i am all out of my luck now, or should i still be hopeful?

my video submission was really bad as i see, will my writings save me from that? ahhhhh...it's killing me...


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 15, 2010)

good evening all. this feels strangely like christmas eve for me considering the theory that NYU will be making more calls at the beginning of this week. (emphasis on theory since we have no idea how this stuff really works)

its like...will i get that new Power Rangers toy!? or will i get socks? Will it snow!? or will it just be cold and annoying for no damn reason?

whatever the case. i'm anxious to see whatever santa leaves for me tomorrow under my inbox tree.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 16, 2010)

anyone else heard from NYU since today? i am losing my hope already...


----------



## etone112 (Feb 16, 2010)

anyone heard anything about an interview for dramatic writing?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 16, 2010)

nothing yet, etone.  but if you wanna join the NYU DRAMATIC WRITING thread...check that out.  i'll post something so it comes up on the right side (current postings) list.


----------



## why cinema (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys,I called nyu today, and i was told that they are still reviwing applications...
I dont know what is going on but will wait to see. waiting is disaster.
Why cinema?


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 16, 2010)

cool. thanks for the info. hopefully that's not something they are saying to keep the ignorant masses content. damn bourgeoisie lol


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 16, 2010)

> Originally posted by Julian Walker:
> cool. thanks for the info. hopefully that's not something they are saying to keep the ignorant masses content. damn bourgeoisie lol



Keeping us hypnotized with useless public relations jargon, so the good prospective graduate students remain complacent, and simply don't take matters into their own hands and riot in Greenwich Village demanding answers now.

Susan must be the equivalent to Goebbels.


----------



## km467 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm still waiting too!  Right now I'm working on a feature length script I'm going to submit to the Nicholl's contest, like I did last year.  For those of you who want to write a longer script, the deadline is a really good motivator! 

The forum from last year indicates that prospective applicants received their calls earlier than us.  I'm surprised that only five people on this forum were called, but a) they may not be finished calling and b) due to the recession, applications to grad schools are up everywhere, so the process is probably much more competitive this year. 

Side note: Is anyone else as excited about the new Movies on YouTube feature as I am?  Most of the titles don't interest me, but they do have a few classics.  I'm thrilled that I can now watch His Girl Friday in full online for free!  And they have a ton of Bollywood movies and documentaries.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 16, 2010)

Has to be better then the wasteland of films refereed to as Netflix's "Watch Instantly," even though occasionally I find a diamond in the rough.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually, Netflix recently added a whole boatload of Criterion Collection movies, as well as about 50% of the USC recommended viewing list.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess I must be pessimistic because of the majority of crap titles I have seen between the few good films here are there. I would think netflix is a website that is a more economical or benneficial if just used for a short binge, maybe 6 months to a year. My advice, don't be a long term customer when the numbers do not add up, its a waste of your  money for what seems to be a gimmick longterm, but hey its better then television right? So what the hell do I know, besides that this is a post emphasized for NYU graduate school information only?   

May those who received an interview shine,
and those who have not heard the good news yet still have a chance to be heard.


----------



## stara (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm about to book a flight, just so i can land in new york, march upto the tisch offices and throw shoes at the people there!
Enough with the waiting, i officially give up.


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 17, 2010)

Stara 
at least you're cute
and from India 
we ugly Americans will all be outta jobs soon and forced to watch bollywood films because it's the only movies being made 
that and Chinese flicks


----------



## stara (Feb 17, 2010)

Trust me, 80 percent of bollywood movies made are meant to be watched drunk, and on mute.


----------



## stara (Feb 17, 2010)

lol Onedadda, this nyu application is giving everyone grief but you just made that sound down right depressing.


----------



## mfilms (Feb 17, 2010)

guys - don't worry...  these admissions processes are so unpredictable...  keep up the faith!

it sounds like a bunch of people have heard of interviews, but i haven't read of any rejections on this site

has anyone been rejected yet?


----------



## stara (Feb 17, 2010)

Nope but at this point no news isnt really good news.


----------



## mfilms (Feb 17, 2010)

well... i'm going to keep the faith... until Friday evening at the minimum


----------



## stara (Feb 17, 2010)

I think, in 2008 or 09 i'm not sure, the last round of interview calls was around the 20th of feb.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 17, 2010)

> has anyone been rejected yet?


Silence = Rejection


----------



## mfilms (Feb 17, 2010)

Stara - since you're in India, have you considered the Singapore program?  Have you heard anything about it?

I wonder why Tisch didn't build a school in Mumbai....  Who cares about English-speaking?


----------



## stara (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i did think about the singapore program and i didnt want to apply because i thought about the fact that the main reason you do apply to a school or any graduate program is for its network, for its ability to place you after finishing your course, and thats the reason why i was more interested in nyc campus. Also, for india, i'm going to apply to a film school called ftii, for the same reason, its network and placing. 
I wanted to study abroad because i felt that international exposure makes you a better story teller. 
lol and the mumbai campus thing is a brilliant idea, bolloywood churns out more movies than any other industry. 
p.s. english is now the mother tongue of every urban indian, it's sad that i suck at my regional language (hindi).


----------



## stara (Feb 17, 2010)

Wannabe2 that post killed the little nugget of hope in my heart.


----------



## etone112 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramatic writing... anyone with news?


----------



## mfilms (Feb 17, 2010)

Guys - if you read NYU MFA thread from 2009, candidates apparently received notifications of rejection and interview at different time

Also, the candidates who were neither invited to interview nor  rejected in the 'first wave' of communication never reported their status...  So we really don't know what's going on.... uggghhh

I still think that at this point: no news = no news = keep waiting


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 17, 2010)

> Posted February 17, 2010 02:09 PM	Hide Post
> Wannabe2 that post killed the little nugget of hope in my heart.


 I'm sorry, just trying to be the voice of reason here. Not trying to be a buzz kill. But you never, know...My negativity may send out a positive charge for y'all.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 17, 2010)

Stay positive people. The number one reason I feel this way, is because throughout my research, studentfilms.com is the only forum on the internet that unites prospective film school students in discussion regarding the graduate school process. (BTW If there are any veterans out there who read this, please inform me of any other websites or forums that I can possibly consult to broaden my perspective on the NYU admissions situation.) 

Getting back to my original point, I think it is impractical to assume that the calls/emails for scheduling interviews is over. I believe this because of the sole fact that only 5 members on this entire site, for this year only, who allegedly reported in declaring an MFA and dual MBA/MFA emphasis,  have said to be actual recipients of a call or email. Taking these numbers into account, there needs to be some leeway, at least probability wise considering the slot for 100 interviews, in comparison to all those other applicants who have taken the effort to investigate information regarding their admission online. I know there has to be quite a few lurkers, but the majority of people, I genuinely believe, have posted constructive information throughout these 12 pages in hopes to broaden the current understanding of this horrific process in awaiting our fate as students.

Also, in attempt to relieve those who are feeling insecure, I am personally confident, as all of you should be too, in my overall portfolio and visual sample(s). I have been contacted by USC for an informal interview in which they exclaimed to me a particular interest in my work and further discussed my influences and style in filmmaking. As NYU is my first choice, this only declares to myself, in a hopefully not seeming to be condescending way, that I am a qualified candidate who has yet to receive notice.  I feel, or would rather "feel better in thinking," that the "rat race" is not over, and that there should be another series of calls before this friday, and by next monday or tuesday FOR SURE.

Also, if it matters, a colleague of mine who is applying for the same NYU program informed me the details of a conversation he had with an administrative assistant in the graduate admissions department. I however have not obtained the courage to call.

He said to me that there are still many applications to be reviewed, and that because of the closure of the department last monday during the extend office hours, that the committee is unusually behind in their evaluation of prospective candidates.

Of course, it would obviously make myself feel better to assume and believe, that the delay of the calls is because of an administrative overload of applications, but to be honest, I personally don't know **** about the process. 

I am truly grateful for those who have received an invite for an interview, and can only hope that I too, or others who are equally deserving, may also be called within the next few days.

I however would personally feel discouraged and expect the worst, if I do not receive any information by next Tuesday. It is only practical to assume this while actual interviews are scheduled and being taken place this same week. 

I apologize for my "rant and rave," and pathetically incorrect use of grammar and tense change, but really wish that my underlying point has been declared to you "the reader." My simple motive is to just inspire some hope in those who are skeptics of their current status.

After all, my inevitable goal as a director is to inspire those around me, create authentic feeling and emotion, and enhancing our love, appreciation and motivation in life. You are all my comrades whether you think so or not.

Trust me, I will be the first to post If received no call or email before monday, and for my own psyche swear I will not check this forum for a few days, attempting to enjoy my weekend and not be stuck sitting by the computer and phone awaiting news.

Nonetheless keep the positive energy flowing, and never give up the one thing that can not be stripped from you . . . FAITH. Faith in oneself, ability, and love for humanity.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Ananas (Feb 18, 2010)

Ghosted, I absolutely agree with all the points  in your post. I thought this clip was especially sharp: 



> Also, in attempt to relieve those who are feeling insecure, I am personally confident, as all of you should be too, in my overall portfolio and visual sample(s).



As I sit glued to the telephone, I find it's easy to second guess my personal statement and visual samples. I imagine my portfolio passed around by shrewd face in a dimly lit room. An advisor slams down a gavel, "To the rejection pile!". 

I can only hypothesize what might happen beyond the iron curtain. It's silly to downgrade my work based on speculative fantasy.


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 18, 2010)

ghosted, well said. 

to all else. until they actually start sending out rejection letters or even begin the interview process, please keep your negativity to yourselves.


----------



## mfilms (Feb 18, 2010)

I completely agree...  Let's keep in mind that their 'self-imposed deadline' for final notification is April 1st...  Which means, however unlikely, an applicant could very well end up being notified for an interview in March...  In my experience with graduate school admissions, one can never tell unless the school imposes 'hard deadlines'....  And to my knowledge, there are none with Tisch MFA

Just think about it:  imagine you applied for Sundance film competition...  They can tell you what they want, whenever they want...  Decision is in their hands

And just a few days back, someone posted on this forum that they had spoken to admissions and that admissions said that they're still reviewing applicants...


----------



## film212film (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok for those of you who are interviewing---as interviews are next week... are you having friends set up mock interviews etc. What have you been doing to prepare for what has been described as "rapid-fire questioning"

Ive been watching favorite movies... rehearsing responses to a list of anticipated question I drew up, and preparing questions for them that will lead back to me in a positive way.

Anyone else want to share?


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 18, 2010)

Film212

I hope you've done research on the nyu interview
it is completely different from other schools 
it's aggressive and meant to put you on the spot in unexpected ways


----------



## Kretze (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey film212 I am doing preety much the same.
Onedadda, what do you mean with agressive and meant to put you on the spot in unexpected ways?

good luck guys


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update Josephine. I'd sort of counted myself out by this point. Trying not to think about it too much, but still be hopeful!


----------



## film212film (Feb 19, 2010)

no matter how aggressive people say the interview is, I am sure what they mean is "challenging" and if you've made it this far in the application process, storytelling questions shouldn't make you worry too much... they want us to do well in our interviews... they are not trying to make us look bad


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks for the info. Josephine, i was going to call them since i am losing the hope... cant stop thinking about it tho., so it's nice so hear that they are still reviewing, only if it is not an nice way of rejecting us... well, keep up the hope, i guess. 
sry to sound kinda negative, but this gives me the feeling that my portfolio is really bad since i have already realized it was bad...


----------



## mfilms (Feb 19, 2010)

great to hear that they're still reviewing applications...  keep up the faith!


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 19, 2010)

Reviewing applications can mean anything 
she's said similar things in previous years
although I haven't heard the "record" number line which may be true, I hope
if she said calls are still being made for scheduling interviews I would be more believing
I believe best way forward is to expect rejection but I am such an optimist and I know my portfolio is better than 900 other applicants goddamnit that I can't understand how I haven't gotten the call
this is the only logical strand I cling to as a rational man would consider the recent silence and circumstances otherwise  

Interviews start Monday and yes they are challenging or aggressive depending on how you look at it but even the interviewers admit they do it to throw curveballs 
but one thing is sure and that is the interview focuses on these games 
some have gotten the postcard game where you pick one and either start or end a story there
others pick an image of emotion and story
another is filling in blank dialogue
I believe another person and I have surmised that the three interviewers play roles like good cop bad cop
or it was just that both of us had the same ass hole guy who was very sarcastic and would deride opinions you had    

Stark contrast from Columbia interview where they have a conversation about movies if you expect something like this prepare otherwise you will not I repeat not get a significant chance to speak your opinions or philosophies about film


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh yea those interviewing Monday 
ask someone after your interview if they are REALLY  behind on reviewing apps cause a good friend of yours is waiting 
do us all a favor PLEASE


----------



## mfilms (Feb 19, 2010)

YES... someone PLEASE ask during their interview if they are still sending out interview invitations

good job onedadda


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 19, 2010)

Well some might be afraid during the actual interview but there is a chance after for questions or before while you're waiting around or after at least ask the grad student who takes you on the tour of the facilities


----------



## duders (Feb 19, 2010)

> Interviews start Monday and yes they are challenging or aggressive depending on how you look at it but even the interviewers admit they do it to throw curveballs
> but one thing is sure and that is the interview focuses on these games
> some have gotten the postcard game where you pick one and either start or end a story there
> others pick an image of emotion and story
> ...



Interviews have already started. I think it was for the MFA/MBA students only though.

I wouldn't say the interview is challenging/aggressive in any way. In fact, I would say that there truly is no way to prepare for it. 

They want to get to know you. It's true, no one will care who your fave director is, or what you know about film theory. What they want to know is you and your perspective. Your way of looking at life and at people. What makes you unique? What makes your take on things interesting? What do you have to offer to the world?


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 19, 2010)

Duders 

Since you are there now is there any truth to the fact that there's some sort of logjam with the application review or is this just Susan doing her job? 
Hit me with the truth dude 
i'd greAtly appreciate it


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 19, 2010)

You can't handle the "alleged" truth. . . 
(Damn I guess after a night @ the pub I cound'nt resist coming back to the forum)
Don't listen to these fear mongrels, they get a jolly out of screwing with people on these forums.
Cheers I'm going back befor last call


----------



## robot_m (Feb 20, 2010)

hey guys! I had my interview yesterday for the Dual Degree program. I met with John Tintori and two other guys whose names I can't recall. It was in a conference room on the tenth floor with a big window in it that had a beautiful view of the skyline to the North/Northwest.

The interview was very informal. Most of the time we just talked about my current job. I don't know how I did as far as interviewing goes, but it was an enjoyable conversation...everyone was laughing etc. I wished we could have continued talking, but my half an hour was up quite quickly.

Anyway, using a friend's computer now, so I probably won't get a chance to respond to any questions until tomorrow or monday.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## ragless (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck, robot_m! How's it feel to be done with the whole process?

I am bat**** nervous for mine...


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Feb 20, 2010)

So I have a question for those that got interviews and seem to be on their way to getting accepted:

Can I see your resume?

I just want to know what type of credentials seem to work.  I have a (regional) Emmy nomination, festival screened films and other stuff like that, but I haven't received a call.  As I look a head in my career path, I want to know if I should just avoid dropping the $500 or so I did this year on application and material fees because I just won't have the resume and credentials that you successful folks have.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## mfilms (Feb 20, 2010)

do we know for a FACT that they accept some applicants without an interview?

let's keep in mind that James Franco is a student in the MFA program...  they accept people of all talents and experience (whether you have an emmy or not)...


----------



## Akriti (Feb 20, 2010)

Also, I know its quite hard and may even end up being useless, but don't lose hope just yet. Susan Carnival keeps telling people that all the applications haven't been reviewed yet and that more calls for interviews will be made. Its been maddening, but that's the hope I've been clinging on to.


----------



## etone112 (Feb 20, 2010)

if anyone who has gotten an interview applied to the dramatic writing program can u please post something. im pretty sure they haven't started that process yet but hearing about all these interviews is still making me nervous. thx.


----------



## duders (Feb 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by mfilms:
> do we know for a FACT that they accept some applicants without an interview?
> 
> let's keep in mind that James Franco is a student in the MFA program...  they accept people of all talents and experience (whether you have an emmy or not)...



Fact: no one gets accepted into the program without an interview. Even James Franco was interviewed.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 20, 2010)

James Franco. Boils my ass.


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 20, 2010)

Who the F*CK is this James Franco and how come everyone knows him?


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 20, 2010)

He was in Spiderman, that's it. 

And he probably got accepted because.. Well, I don't want to sound bitter. GRRRR


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 20, 2010)

Etone

I've read on previous forms they accept ppl to mfa dramatic writing without interview and may have gotten rid of the interview process as a whole

read previous form for your program


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea I had to google him
I thought it was some guy from the sopranos for some reason 
turns out it's freaking the green goblins son (the green goblin played by respectable willem dafoe) 
of course they're gonna interview him
and they accepted him? Geez some integrity nyu has
seems like a purely publicity move


----------



## M Dawg (Feb 20, 2010)

Franco went to UCLA for undergrad and he's worked with a lot of good directors (Raimi and Gordon Green to name a couple) so I've got to assume he's smart and appreciates film.  Maybe there's a little bit of nepotism involved but this is a guy who's given up a solid acting career to do daytime soaps (apparently just to see what it's like) and get a film mfa; that's pretty cool.  He could get a vanity project off the ground now by agreeing to act in and produce it; going back to school shows a real interest in and devotion to the craft.

Many great directors (Eastwood in particular) started as actors and then wanted to get behind the camera.  A friend of a friend worked with Franco at NYU and I heard he's a cool guy and egoless enough to do a nude scene (?) for a student film.

He's also pretty good in Pineapple Express and he does a great turn on 30 Rock.  I'm fed up with this admissions process too, right now, but I don't think James Franco is the guy to blame.


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 20, 2010)

I love James Franco! I think it's great when celebrities want to go back to school. It kind of shows that he's not just into having money, he wants to be a better artist too.


----------



## VT_Film (Feb 20, 2010)

Let's not forget that Franco was fantastic in Freaks and Geeks.  He was probably one of the most believable characters on the show.


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 20, 2010)

I want Francos head
and then I will assume his spot in the program


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 20, 2010)

Can people start getting off of "James Franco's" jock, on this thread?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I feel like I know too much about the "legend" then I should, from this useless banter.

Stay on target folks.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, an interesting and unexpected opportunity has been presented to me this morning. If I accept, I personally doubt that I can make any type of physical interview for NYU, or any other school which requests my presence for that matter, at least for the next three weeks.  This will be a reality I dedicate myself to after this coming Wednesday.

My influential friend, who is also a Haitian native, and furthermore a famous photo journalist, has invited me, or more specifically requested that I accompany him, during his three week visit to Port-au-Prince. He has expressed to me a crucial importance and deep concern that I help him document, through film, the crucial work that he and his nonprofit organization have been dedicating in effort to rebuild and save the Haitian masses, which were recently devastated through the horrendous earthquake on January 12th. 

This is personally something that greatly outweighs any work I can do in the present, including my hope in possibly interviewing, or being accepted to any film school, whatsoever!

I am not excited, yet more optimistic that any work I contribute towards, can make a difference in the present understanding and eventually aid in de-masking the truth behind the plight of the Haitian people.

Rather then aimlessly waiting for acceptance, I would rather sacrifice any hope of being accepted to NYU, or other schools for that matter, in contributing to helping the current situation of Haiti. Any work that I aid in that can make a difference in this world, would obviously outweighs my love and coveting in expanding my fictional work as a filmmaker. 

As fictional work might be an important aspect of my passion, it is of far more importance in value, especially to my conscious, that I contribute to a meaningful difference in the the way which the privileged world perceives the reality of the Haitian pain.

If anyone is interested or passionate about this topic please feel free to contact me via my personal e-mail, as I will surely send you links, pictures and daily blogs of my experience in Haiti. 

I feel as if I am growing stronger as an individual, especially through disconnecting myself from the superficiality of my ego, including my endless assumption and worrying that I am an unnoticed qualified candidate for graduate school at NYU. This includes constantly checking these forums for the comfort of my own psyche. I feel that I have come to the cross roads in my my life where I must actually contribute to work that truly makes a difference for the well-being of thousands in need of hope. . . To actually practice what I preach.

Now don't get me wrong, I am not a peace core nutjob, but rather an individual who simply adores and loves everything about humanity.

My e-mail address is "J.P.Lassus@gmail.com," and as I may not be able to give you specific details in this post, including the organization and individuals I will be working with, I will certainly explain in confidentially the details of what I will be doing in private conversation.

I know this topic is unrelated or maybe inappropriate to this overall thread, regarding the "NYU graduate admissions for 2010," but because of the recent James Franco posts, I feel that I am within my right, of the apparently accepted norm, to inform you of my endeavor and journey. 

I would further like to remind us all, that those whose number one worry is in actuality just "merely waiting for acceptance to graduate school," are lucky individuals in comparisons to the pain amongst the rest of the world. 

Furthermore, I wish you all the best luck in being accepted and obtaining interviews.

God bless you all!


----------



## story2tell (Feb 21, 2010)

gh0sted,

wow!  what a wonderful opportunity you have to accompany a friend to a place that really needs its story told and documented.  There are many roads to film making, and unlike many other professions, school is not required to learn how to tell a story!  I look forward to learning more about your project.  Safe travels! 

Story2Tell


----------



## M Dawg (Feb 21, 2010)

James Franco is a rugged, handsome man.


----------



## mfilms (Feb 21, 2010)

best of luck to everyone interviewing tomorrow...  remember to ask at the end of your interview whether or not the admissions committee is still sending interview invitations

thanks!!!


----------



## MADRICAN99 (Feb 21, 2010)

James Franco in Class


----------



## film212film (Feb 21, 2010)

RE: The Deer Hunter

I don't have the most spectacular resume, and I don't have nominations or any films that have been in festivals.

The visual I sent them was in my opinion great (considering I am self-taught) and I was confident they would see that. But I don't have a huge impressive body of work.

What I did have was teachers and employers who believed in me and wrote strong letters on my behalf. 

I also spent a good amount of time working on the written portfolio so that it would stand out from the pile. 

The written portfolio was really the hardest part for me. I put a lot of effort into it. 

Over all I think they probably pay less attention to the resume and more attention to the statement, rec letters and portfolio... because those can't be faked or helped by nepotism


----------



## pleiades (Feb 21, 2010)

James Franco is a god.

but even gods need a nap from time to time.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 21, 2010)

Good luck to those who have an interview scheduled this week.
& 
Good luck to those who are expecting to receive a call to schedule an interview this Monday.

Personally, if you ask me, "luck" is irrelevant to all of you, because I know in my heart that all those who are invited and chosen, are well deserving and have most definitely proved a a mastery/worth in their prospective ability as filmmakers. But hence, the cultural ritual, I feel obligated to once again proclaim, "GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!"

Trust me, tomorrow is hopefully the day in which all those who are "optimistically skeptical," will receive notification of there interview status.

Furthermore, it has been a calming/therapeutical experience in exchanging the sometimes important, but none-the-less occasionally rant/raving/useless banter of information on this thread. No matter what of my end result, or yours, I feel a certain camaraderie amongst you all, in the one unifying trait through our worrisomely anticipation of our fate in graduate acceptance.

As for myself, I will be calling the administrative office tomorrow to inform them of my temporary absence in leaving the country, informing them of my  unavailability of contact, due to my three week trip to Haiti.

If you have any questions which you can request me to ask during my call to inform the department of my status tomorrow, please feel free to post specific inquires before 12:00am PST Wens, for I will relay them to the administrative department as my own questions and post their response before I leave that day

On Tuesday, I will also be required to have a physical examination and further be subjected to a variety of tests to determine my heath in eligibility to partake in my work @ Haiti. 

I would finally like to apologize for some of my seemingly sarcastic comments, unnecessarily long and rambling posts, and somewhat of a pessimistic attitude. 

Take care, and please send positive energy towards my direction through my travels and work, as this will be one of my last visits to this website

Once again, if you are interested in anywhatsoever way of this project, please feel free to contact me via my own personal e-mail in regards to the work I will be completing in Haiti.

It is "J.P.Lassus@gmail.com"

God Bless You All


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 22, 2010)

Ghosted

do your thing
there's more to life than film school
and when you make your call find out for us and kill or prolong the suspense


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone with a few responses my way.  Perhaps the reel and materials is more heavily weighted.  I can't say for sure if my materials was truly up to snuff.  Naturally, my reel was full of highlights of my work including the stuff that's brought me home awards and in festivals, so I'd like to think I'm not the only one that thinks those are worth while.

But I guess there's no way of knowing if my other items, artist's statement, silent film outline, and all of those things were up to snuff except that I didn't get the call.  I did have some great letters, in my opinion, from a professional actor that I work with often and the producer I worked with on the project that earned me a lot of awards including that Emmy nom.  

So I'm guessing it's somewhere in my written materials.  How did all of you with interviews prepare for those?  What web-sites did you visit that gave you the edge for all of that material?


----------



## Juli (Feb 22, 2010)

Just had my interview at Tisch for the Dual Degree. Hopefully, I'll do better at Stern's next Monday. Same things as what robot_m explained: big conference room on 10th floor with nice views. Also interviewed by Tintori and two other faculty members: Peter Newman and Amy Fox. I had looked them up previously and I think they liked it, although it was very hard to tell what they were thinking about me. For me, the experience wasn't really "informal", I think they completely knew what they were asking and why. With regards to the application process, I found out the following:
- Interview is third round
- By now, they have narrowed it down to 30 applicants from an initial 150
- Only 5 are going to be accepted
- Next round is getting together with Stern (after Stern has interviewed their candidates) to come up with the five "magic names"

I didn't ask if they were still reviewing applications -sorry, everything was so fast and I was so busy trying to relax. 
I got the feeling that Tisch and Stern review applications separately and that there is no communication whatsoever at this stage. Any one who's been to interview have the same feeling?


----------



## robot_m (Feb 22, 2010)

juli- actually, there website states specifically that the Stern and Tisch application processes are completely independent. I looked it up after calling Stern and discovering that they had somehow never heard of me or seen my application! They said they'd keep looking, maybe it got misplaced or something, but I am pretty sure it's gone for good. I'm pretty sure something went wrong on my end, not theirs.

Also, they said that if you get into one program but not the other, that you have the option to still attend the program you were accepted to.


----------



## merc3po (Feb 22, 2010)

When did you hear from Stern, Juli?


----------



## merc3po (Feb 22, 2010)

Robot did you get the confirmation email from them? What does it say on the application website? Submitted?


----------



## Juli (Feb 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by merc3po:
> When did you hear from Stern, Juli?



I got an email from them on Feb. 11th. I read somewhere that they interview about 20-25% of applicants and that about 2/3 of candidates who are invited to interview make it into the full-time MBA.


----------



## Juli (Feb 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by robot_m:
> juli- actually, there website states specifically that the Stern and Tisch application processes are completely independent.



Yes, I had read that on their website but I thought that the selection committees would come together at some point. They do, but it happens a lot later than I expected it to. Because, thinking about it: what are the odds that each reviewing process will narrow it down to the same 5 people? What are the odds that Stern and Kanbar are actually interviewing the same thirty people (if I got that number right)? Whatever, we'll see. 

Sorry to hear that they/you misplaced your application! I hope you'll figure what happened and get a chance to fix it and that you make it into Tisch!


----------



## Devin W. (Feb 22, 2010)

Longtime lurker here, finally took my time to make an account. First I would like to congratulate all those who have received calls. 

I just have (2) question and would appreciate a response from anyone who can possibly clarify.

First, are all of those who received calls for interviews, applying for the dual MFA/MBA degree only? 

Secondly, has any one who is primarily a strict directing focus been notified yet with a call? 

I can't seem to find anyone who has reported yet, but maybe I am just not looking hard enough    

I am begging to be quite worried as I am a duel MBA/MFA applicant. Ironically, my younger brother applied for the same program with just a directing emphasis, I am wondering if there is still hope for him, thinking that only duel degrees are interviewed and notified first. 

It might cause a family feud if he actually gets in.

Well, thanks for you time, and help if you can, we would both like a little bit more information.


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes there were a handful of directing focuses contacted around feb 8-11
seems like dual degrees were contacted late jan early feb


----------



## mfilms (Feb 22, 2010)

any interview reports from ONLY directing candidates?


----------



## asd85 (Feb 22, 2010)

a quick question about the combined MBA/MFA:

Do you have to pay the full tuition fee for both programs or is it reduced?


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 22, 2010)

I seriously doubt it 
that would be highway robbery of upwards of a 100 grand a year
that would not be a wise business decision if so
therefore anyone who accepts should immediately be disqualified


----------



## stara (Feb 23, 2010)

This is really weird. By this time at least the rejection mails come along, but there is nothing in my mail!
Are the reviews still happening or is this the end of the road?!


----------



## mfilms (Feb 23, 2010)

if any of the DIRECTING MFAs who have finished their interviews could report updates that would be great!


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea this threads dying down
time moves quickly 

I was once a hopeful confident man
now? Tired


----------



## apex (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I just called NYU...

They said if they wanted a interview with you, you would be notified this week.  

So it sounds like if you don't hear anything, there is your answer.  I haven't heard of NYU admitting anyone without an interview, so it's kind of disheartening not having heard anything yet.


----------



## mfilms (Feb 23, 2010)

so we have until Friday, Feb. 26th...

APEX - who did you speak with?  was it Susan Carnival?


----------



## apex (Feb 23, 2010)

I did not speak with Susan, but one of the graduate admission office personnel.  He said something along the lines of "If they wish to have an interview with you, you will hear by the end of the week."  Or something very close to that.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 23, 2010)

WHY DO YOU MOCK ME NYU!!!!! 

James Franco represents everything you claim to disavow! Go wake him up and explain you made a horrible mistake and give me his spot. 

I'll be on my kitchen floor crying holding my stuffed NYU violet when you are ready to call me.


----------



## why cinema (Feb 23, 2010)

I called Nyu today too...
they told me there is no deadline or something like that. I dont know... Anyway i fell if i dont hear anything this week, i am going to fell bad a little bit. Good luck guys. but i am still hopeful


----------



## mfilms (Feb 23, 2010)

WHY CINEMA - who did you speak with?  Was this about the directing program or the MBA/MFA?


----------



## why cinema (Feb 23, 2010)

It was about Directing Program


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 23, 2010)

i haven't heard anything from NYU, so i thought i could go over there in person, and i did. i spoke with Susan Carnival, she just told me that there is no hard deadline for sending out interview notifications, they are still reviewing applications, but she said she could not tell me any more details and just said that they will send out notifications, either interview or rejection, you will get something. 

well, that gives me antoher little hope, even though i am not sure if it is true or not. Good luck to me and those who are still waiting for the notification.


----------



## mfilms (Feb 23, 2010)

good work...  let's take Susan's word for it...  these admissions processes are totally unpredictable

i'm going to sit tight and wait... even if i have to until April...  if you haven't been rejected yet, then consider yourself still in the running

good luck


----------



## duders (Feb 23, 2010)

> James Franco represents everything you claim to disavow! Go wake him up and explain you made a horrible mistake and give me his spot.



The kneejerk reaction is hate on James Franco. The truth is that it's a good thing for the program and for his fellow students.


Also, his films have been interesting to say the least. If you've seen them, you'd know that they are in no way "hollywood". Sure, he probably doesn't need to go to film school, but he's making the most of it.

btw, that picture in TMZ was taken at Columbia not NYU.


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea they are "still reviewing apps"--in the form of interviews that are going on right now

but I am more inclined to believe the admin assistant since he is more likely to give real talk

so by end of this week expect a rejection letter or maybe just maybe something else

nutcheck time


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 23, 2010)

Talked to a representative of the graduate admissions office today. I explained to them my situation of traveling outside the country to Haiti, gave them my name, was put on hold, then was transfered to another person  who I asked for a more "realistic" answer to my situation. The lady told me bluntly that "if you have not yet heard from our office for being scheduled for an interview, then it is most likely the case you are not moving to the final stage of the admission process," sorry for bursting the bubble, but I just want to be honest with all of you. 

It looks like I will be going to plan B, After my trip, I will apply for the peace-core, and maybe 2 years after service, l will apply again for the program.

Everything happens for a reason.


Once again . . . God Bless you ALL! 

Wish me the best, as I will do the same for all of you.


----------



## apex (Feb 23, 2010)

Man, I didn't think I would be so upset reading that ghosted...

That hurts.

I appreciate your honesty and letting us know.


----------



## ChrisWiggles (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi.

What kind of information do we have about the nature of the NYU interviews?  I got an interview, I applied only for directing.  I only spoke very briefly with Susan Carnival to schedule an interview, and she said I didn't need to bring any materials with me, but I didn't ask anything more about the nature of the interview process.

Earlier posts seemed to suggest odd interview tactics beyond answering questions about ourselves?  Anyone have any input on the kinds of interviews they used for past years?

I've been mainly thinking about questions they'd ask, not so much creative projects on-the-spot...?  Am I mistaken?


----------



## Laura_M (Feb 24, 2010)

I interview tomorrow afternoon (Thurs) and I'll post my experience.


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, gh0sted.  I had already closed the door on NYU a couple weeks ago after not hearing anything, so that certainly doesn't come as a shock, but at least now we all know we need to start looking to our plan Bs or Cs for this fall.


----------



## Juli (Feb 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by ChrisWiggles:
> What kind of information do we have about the nature of the NYU interviews?



I had my interview on Monday. I applied for MBA/MFA producing, so the odds are that your interview, which is for directing, will be quite different from mine. However, here is some general advice:
- Look at the Faculty credits, so that when the interviewers introduce themselves you can say that you know them.
Be prepared to answer:
- Why film school as opposed to trying to make it on your own?
- How did you hear about us/our program?
- Why NYU?
- They didn't ask me what other schools I had applied to and which would be my first choice but I would be prepared for that just in case. 
- Where do you see yourself going after the program if you got admitted?
- What will you do if you don't get into film school?

On a more specific note, if I extrapolate the kind of questions they asked me and adapt them to the directing program, I'd give you the following advice:
- Be prepared to answer what kind of movies/directors you like and admire and why. 
- Also, they will probably ask you what kind of director you want to be, what genres you are most inclined to, which movie you would have liked to have directed, etc.
- What films have you seen recently that you have ejoyed or disliked? Why?
- What do you often miss in films that you see?
- What can you bring in, why is your vision specific, new or personal?
- What are the challenges you see yourself facing during the program?
- How do you collaborate with other professionals? For example, do you write your own screenplays or are you prepared to give your vision to another writer's story?

Finally, I got the impression that Tisch are beginning to consider themselves almost as a "mini studio" (I think the chair actually used that expression) in that they have huge facilities and equipment and are proud to have their students teaming up to make projects using all of the resources that the school can offer so that they can put the NYU/Tisch/Kanbar "brand" out there. In fact, they have been encouraging directing students to make a feature film as their thesis project in the hope, I guess, that some of them will turn out to be as successful as ***unaga's "Sin Nombre." Therefore, it is probably a good idea that you speak about seeing yourself using Tisch as a "production company" for your projects. 

Hope this post was useful. 

Best of luck!!!


----------



## ragless (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, Studentfilms! Even Cary F u k u n a g a ' s last name is censored??


----------



## ragless (Feb 24, 2010)

Also, Juli: thank you so much for all that great advice!


----------



## NZ (Feb 24, 2010)

Juli - Thank you so much for the post! Wow...that must have been exciting. Do you mind sharing who was on your interview panel?


----------



## assal (Feb 24, 2010)

OK stupid question guys.... but what did you/will you wear for the interview? Heared that here in the United States it's very common to even wear even a suit to go to a school interview. I am a girl, so it's a bit easier but do you guys have any suggestions? don't want to over/underdressed but pay respect to the interviewers...


----------



## kjba86 (Feb 24, 2010)

From what I've learned in life and important "first impressions are everything" situations, its important to dress nice, shave, comb ones hair, etc. 

Obviously, being nicely dressed shows you are professional and serious about what you're doing (you can wear Army fatigues and sweatpants AFTER you get into the program  ). Dress shirt (with or without tie) and slacks for guys. I don't know for women as I am not one. A skirt and dress shirt/blouse? This isn't the Oscar red carpet so no need for a prom dress with NFL shoulder pads. Something clean and comfortable.


----------



## Juli (Feb 24, 2010)

For a girl, I think that anything that doesn't stand out as too "unconservative" is fine. Wearing a skirt is usually more formal but beware of inappropriate length AND the NY weather (you don't want to be wearing a skirt with your rain boots...). I went with long pants and a semi-formal jacket, all black.  
My interviewers were Peter Newman (producer and producing teacher), Amy Fox (screenwriter and screenwriting teacher) and the chair of the program, John Tintori. They were all well dressed, by the way.  
F u k u n a g a - that's better.


----------



## film212film (Feb 24, 2010)

my interview earlier this week went well.
I thought I adapted well to the questions.
Everything outlined in the earlier post is spot on.
They were very nice.
I did ask about the interviews when they asked if I had questions for them.
Jon Tintori told me all the intervieews had been scheduled and they had scheduled X people a day for the next 2 1/2 weeks...
and then interviews would be done, they would review everyone, and people who get in get a phone call midmarch-- everyone else a letter april 1
that being said I did ask as requested by people on the board.... I am sorry if it isn't good news


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by film212film:
> Jon Tintori told me all the intervieews had been scheduled and they had scheduled X people a day for the next 2 1/2 weeks...
> and then interviews would be done, they would review everyone, and people who get in get a phone call midmarch-- everyone else a letter april 1
> that being said I did ask as requested by people on the board.... I am sorry if it isn't good news



thanks for the update. and to everyone who is scheduled for an interview...good luck and I hope you do well if admitted to NYU!

as for me. i'm off to prepare for my Columbia College Chicago interview!

but first, i'm gonna break out the bottle of whiskey (pour some out in remembrance of my NYU application), find my handy dandy notebook, and get back to writing! If you are in the same boat as me and did not get the NYU interview this year just keep working hard and follow what you are passionate about! No admissions committee can determine your worth or fate as a filmmaker. 

I'm glad this forum is around. It helped ease the pain of rejection lol. It would've been much worse if I spent the entire time waiting until April with no information about the process. Its like if your dog has been sick for a while and you know its time is coming. You'd be sad when it dies, but not as sad as if it just got hit by a car one day outta the blue. ( i apologize if any of you have recently lost a dog). 

good luck to everyone and I hope to see your features playing in the theatre right next to mine one day!


----------



## Akriti (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info film212film. 
Wow, I am quite annoyed with NYU. Why can't they just send out a rejection letter to those they aren't interviewing if they have scheduled all their interviews already? Why the need to drag out the process and pain for us? 

I need booze.


----------



## mfilms (Feb 24, 2010)

best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Devin W. (Feb 24, 2010)

For all those disappointed souls still wandering aimlessly on this forum.

Hope this can bring a bit of a smirk to your face . . . at least under the circumstances.

Email I sent today! 

"To: tisch.gradadmissions@nyu.edu
 Subject: Admissions Inquiry

Can you please send out freaking rejection e-mails already?

After thinking about it, I doubt that it is even possible for the graduate admissions office to review all the applications submitted anyways?

How many were thrown out unopened? Simply ignored after the initial slots were filled to capacity?

What a gimmick. 

Can I demand my refund of $70 please.

Or maybe that's the going rate for an email these days.


Yours truly,

A pissed off prospective student who is trying to vent."

Damn do I feel much better after getting that off my chest. Hopefully I be will saving myself a lot of money on my future therapy sessions. Or on the other hand possibly contributing towards the need.

Peace out!


----------



## Akriti (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL Devin!!
That email cracked me up!


----------



## duders (Feb 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by Devin W.:
> For all those disappointed souls still wandering aimlessly on this forum.
> 
> Hope this can bring a bit of a smirk to your face . . . at least under the circumstances.
> ...



It's actually quite simple how every application can get looked at: spread the work around to a lot of people. It's systematic and it works. 

Every application needs to get looked at and they do. The school wants the best applicants, just as much as the students want to attend the best schools.

After composing and sending off your trite and ignorant email, do you really wonder why they didn't contact you for an interview?


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't get asked for an interview but seriously have you never applied for school before.  That was a pretty awful e-mail.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Devin:

While I applaud boldness working for a college I can tell you that was a flawed move. I don't know if you thought that by being rude you would somehow stick out for next years applicants, but trust me, schools, even art schools, are hyper sensitive and cautious of wacky students and their emails, particularly after Virginia Tech. Do what you want but I'd ask someone to review your emails next time before hitting send. Just advice from the rejected cohort.


----------



## alvical (Feb 25, 2010)

So, just to clarify, if I have not heard anything about an interview as a screenwriting applicant, I can pretty much guarantee it's a no from NYU?


----------



## Five by Five (Feb 25, 2010)

Not necessarily. I went back and reviewed the posts from the past couple of years. It seems that a couple of people at least got e-mails stating that they would have interviews via phone which we would have gotten (comparatively) this week and not necessarily a request to appear in person.

The only weird thing is, that this year (out of lurkers who would be willing to post & regular posters) I haven't seen a single person say that they had an interview for DW.  Of course, this could mean, that no one available to post was selected. It would also probably be a correct supposition to speculate that this year there probably is a larger pool of applicants. 

So ... yeah. It's possible no one here was chosen. It's possible they'll do phone interviews and they haven't chosen yet since last year it seems people were notified one day and got a phone call a couple of days later. It's possible there will be no interview. It's possible through skill and practice humans will one day gain the ability to cause people's heads to explode with a stray thought. Who knows? Who knows?


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by wyy123:
> Yeah, I didn't get asked for an interview but seriously have you never applied for school before.  That was a pretty awful e-mail.



Devin,
I'm sorry but I must say I found your email quite disturbing and I'm in agreeance wyy123. By the way, I took a look at their website (http://gradfilm.tisch.nyu.edu/page/faculty.html#145) and discovered they have 19 full-time faculty. Given the high number of faculty members, I could safely assume that each and every applicant was reviewed. When you do the math 1,500 applications isn't a lot once divided evenly over 19 individuals.  Also, you have to remember that most Graduate programs (including film schools) have committees whose sole job is to disqualify applicants. For example, those who didn't follow directions, those who sent in their application late, those who went over the word limits, etc. etc.  So by the time the true amount of applicants go to the respective faculty member that original number of 1,500 could have been drastically dwindled down.  Lastly, you might want to reconsider sending such emails in the future. Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the Big 5 (Columbia, NYU, USC, UCLA, and AFI) or any other school for that matter had monitors on this site. You wouldn't want to open mouth and insert foot. Besides it could or may affect your chances for this year or next.  Just my two cents and you can take it for whatever it's worth.

SilverLenz


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, Devin...man, I think that was a bad move.  For one, it's not like it is April or May and you still haven't heard anything while everyone else has been accepted.  It's only February.  And decisions, I think according to NYU, aren't even made until later.  So I'm sure they received your email and thought, "What in the world?  What's this kid's problem?"  We all have to wait.  All your email proves is that you don't want to wait and that you really don't respect the Admissions people nor the school, collectively.

As someone who's worked in a graduate Admissions office for the past 2 years, I can tell you for sure, this: if you sent that kind of email to our school, we'd red flag you in the system and that way, if you ever tried to apply again you would for sure not be admitted based on that instance.  

Furthermore, the world of film/tv is a world built around collaborative relationships.  If you screw over someone or act like you're entitled to not wait for something everyone in the world has waited for, you're only hurting yourself in the process.  I've known people who've moved out to CA to become actors/actresses and they get extra gigs and try to make it big by defying the director/producer on set.  Same not-smart-move.  Hollywood (this world) is about knowing your place, respecting others, working hard from the bottom up.  It's the exception, not the rule, when a person becomes famous overnight (and this, is rarely ever the case for filmmakers--it's more likely to happen to actors/models, etc.).  

So if you applied to other schools, like wannabe2 advised, I'd suggest you seriously have someone else read your email (especially if it's angry) if you want to write one out like that again. 

Best to you.


----------



## jason.georgio (Feb 25, 2010)

this entire process has been fun and rewarding. although nyu may reject me in the end, i have been accepted into a top five and im not so sure what that says about nyu if they do reject me or others in the same situation in the end. i say its not meant to be and move on. on that note, has anyone watched that nyu film school documentary series? i watched it to get a flavor of the university and really wasn't that blown away by the quality of the program. in fact, one of the students didn't even know how to make a film and subsequently dropped out! guess they made the right admissions decision and i have no doubt that they will continue to do so...


----------



## ragless (Feb 25, 2010)

I interviewed yesterday and I'm not feeling great about it.

Wondering what kind of weight the interview has? 

I think my application was strong, but after getting to the interview round does the application even matter anymore? Are admissions decisions made based only on the interview at this point?

Freaking out!


----------



## film212film (Feb 25, 2010)

This is something I am very curious about too.

I thought my interview went well. It was very fast paced, but I surprised myself at how creative i was under pressure. 

Anyway they are taking approx 2/5 people they interview... are the interviews what makes or breaks everything? Is everyone equal at the point of the interview?!?!?!?

this old post I found was somewhat helpful--

http://forums.studentfilms.com...?r=96310834#96310834

but I want more info, do the faculty all get together and go over the top 50 of the 100 interviews together?


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 25, 2010)

blah


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck to those who had interviews already (It's hard to post that, because I didn't, sniff, but I honestly hope you do well)!

NYU was one of my top choices, but at this point, I just want to go to film school!!

Can't wait till March/April comes around and all this is settled : - )


----------



## Devin W. (Feb 26, 2010)

xWow, I was definitely not expecting the passionate and zealous responses from duders, wannabe2, Silverlenz, Nville26, and gh0sted on the topic of my email.

To be honest the previous post and message was a joke constructed to summarize the hidden fears, anxieties, and anger that those students who have been waiting for notification from New York University have not received for the amount of money they gave to apply.

I wrote the email for novelty value, to bring a laugh or smirk to those who haven't interviewed, or those who might be frustrated that theyre hard work and blood sweat and tears have been unrecognized. They probably do not review all the portfolios anways and I am just trying to make a point.

THE EMAIL WAS NEVER SENT OUT! FYI 

To those who responded that couldn't decipher the playful and sarcastic tone of my message, I really don't know what to tell you besides to lighten up a bit and try not to over analyze a simple "joke," maybe laughter is what you need to pull those sticks out of you know where.

I did'nt want to touch the responses because they were so intense but hell why not, what have I got to lose.

Personalzied messages for those 5 who responsed, courtesy of DEVIN!  


Duders,
I appreciate your proclaimed subjective view in "how you think the admissions process works," and your comments towards its efficiency, but in the end that is mere opinion. I doubt anyone, besides those actually working for the department themselves actually know. Who are you to expand on the process? Through your response I can see why from your train of thought, you will probably slip up eventually.

wyy123,
Yes it was an awful e-mail, and written in reflection of a specific ideological value. The statements were aimed in criticizing the direction of the system and to rattle the cage to the possibility of what might actually be the case. Portfolios being neglected. I can assume this because mine was outstanding and original. 

Wannabe2
To compare the email and tone of that post and fictitious email to something that would be considered even close to the"Virginia Tech massacre" is a powerful statement, which sounds ridiculous. Being rude, in actuality, is calling you out on your dumbfound analogy and making you rethink your response. If you think that was bold you are greatly inexperienced to real world work ethic and possibility of peoples effect. 

Silverlenz,
If you find that alleged e-mail truly disturbing, then you must have the stomach of a toddler. Also it is impractical to think that the entire faculty of the department takes part in the admissions process. Also for thinking graduate admissions is monitoring a third party forum, that sounds paranoid, if not a waste of their resources, if they have received a record number of applications this year. 

Neville26,
Sending that e-mail would obviously have been a bad move, but it was fake, so don't think too much of it.  It would definitely have confused and bewildered the admissions board and hopefully make them rethink there tactics of ignoring portfolios and not reviewing candadites who are qualified. Other then that, I do not see the connection between writing this e-mail, as a sign for not having collaborative relationships, or defying those in power. Those comments seem to go off on a tangent and prove a unecessary point that you felt a need to make to prove your worth.

Gh0sted,
Your respnse is most “pious” as they come. I can see why you were not invited for an interview. Who are you to tell me to focus my negative energy elsewhere? You in a sense are projecting your negativity on me.You do not know me and to call my actions “pathetic” is only a reflection of your own insecurities. If you need to go to Haiti to make a career out of yourself, that shows “something about your character” in what you need to do to become successful. Why not make it in the states. Trust me there will be no positive energy flowing from my direction to you. 

Nobody wants to work with some one who can't take a joke. As this message is probably outside the rules of this forum, I wish it remains posted long enough for you folks who have the nerve to unnecessarily respond to a joke badly. For others who can take one, read my response, and post your response. Especially for those who are angry with the process and need a laugh to enjoy, please read my fictitious email to get a laugh off/ Maybe some other people will actually appreciate it.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 26, 2010)

If that was a snap... yawn. Me go sleepy now.


----------



## duders (Feb 26, 2010)

> Duders,
> I appreciate your proclaimed subjective view in "how you think the admissions process works," and your comments towards its efficiency, but in the end that is mere opinion. I doubt anyone, besides those actually working for the department themselves actually know. Who are you to expand on the process? Through your response I can see why from your train of thought, you will probably slip up eventually.



I know EXACTLY how the process works - there is nothing subjective about it. The department is extremely small. It is well known within the department (faculty, students & staff), who is on the admissions committee and how it works. The program is an extremely close knit community. At the interview Tintori spells out exactly how the process works. It's completely transparent, once you are within. I guarantee, that within 1 year of being in the program you will know EVERY SINGLE person including those 2 years ahead of you. There are no secrets.

The school owes you nothing, other than to inform you of your status by the time that they mentioned. Which they will. The fact is that they haven't accepted anyone yet (the interviews go on for a bit), so how can they reject anyone? In theory, if all of the interviews are awful, they can reassess the people they didn't interview. Obviously, the chances of this happening are next to none, but they need to cover their asses.

I don't understand your 'anger' at the process. It's a process that has been in effect for decades (I'm not saying it's perfect), but every single person in the program has dealt with the same frustration, eagerness and anxiety that applicants deal with. It's part of what you sign up for. 

If you looked at several years of posts along these same lines, you would see that things are pretty normal (give or take a couple of days).

Your whole attitude just stinks of sour grapes, when we all know you'd be singing a different tune if you had been notified of an interview.


----------



## Laura_M (Feb 26, 2010)

Had my interview yesterday and I feel really good about it.  
Definitely friendly, conversational, we started by talking about the big questions (what films do you want to make, what films inspire you, why film school), but they also followed the train of conversation to ask questions that were really specific to my experience.  Questions that ask you to visualize and describe images or tell a short story also seemed to stem naturally out of the conversation, they weren't set questions that would be the same for everyone.

I personally was anxious to reveal my serious interest in horror, worrying it is a genre that can be looked down upon, but it turned out to be a great discussion (we even talked about horror films the interviewers had worked on).  Ultimately i was really glad to go with my gut, because if I was worrying too much about what I thought they wanted to hear and answered accordingly, I think they would have seen right through me with their follow-up questions.

What I realized by the end is that I represented myself accurately and honestly, and if they don't want me in the program, then the program may also not be where I want to be.  (But man I hope they want me )

Good luck to everyone, I hope this is helpful; I really appreciated others posting their interview experience.


----------



## film212film (Feb 26, 2010)

OK DEVIN

You should of just said my bad and deleted your post. There was no need to expound.

your portfolio might have been creative and original... however so was everyone else's! Everyone submitted their best work. Perhaps your statement, transcript, resume, and recommendations were not up to par.

further I wouldn't be so quick to think there isn't at least one active person on this board who works for NYU... I mean it seems obvious to me from following the posts etc

sorry you didn't get in this time around---no need for drama, remember there is always next year.

on a side note--what a disaster for those with interviews scheduled today as all offices and classes are closed bc of snow!


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah...


----------



## ragless (Feb 26, 2010)

I say we take the conversation back to the NYU admissions process:

I'm dying to know how the interview is weighted. Is it placed as one small part of a larger application? Or, once you get to the interview round, is it all based on the interview?

Basically, can I get in (possibly with some scholarship) if I bombed the interview?

I know nobody knows for sure, but would really like to hear what people think. Especially those with experience in this process.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 26, 2010)

> Silverlenz,
> If you find that alleged e-mail truly disturbing, then you must have the stomach of a toddler. Also it is impractical to think that the entire faculty of the department takes part in the admissions process. Also for thinking graduate admissions is monitoring a third party forum, that sounds paranoid, if not a waste of their resources, if they have received a record number of applications this year.



Devon,
I decided to chime in on your most recent comments. I wouldn't shrug off the notion of someone on staff (faculty, adjunct, part-time, work-study, Grad Assistant, etc.etc.) being on these boards. I don't see it as a waste of time, if anything it's a bit of preventive maintenance. Secondly, I do and still find your quote on quote comments immature. Where do you get this sense of entitlement? This isn't Little League baseball where everyone gets a MIP (Most Improved Player) trophy for trying their best. Also, just because you felt you creative submissions, where great doesn't mean others weren't.  Remember admission committees look at the full perspective, not just your awesome creative submission. BTW I use to work in a History Grade Admissions office and I speak only from experience (In a Graduate School Setting), when I say that they do review all applications. How do you know that you didn't get disqualified (for grammatical mistakes, not following directions, turning it late, BTW these are just a few of the things that I know they looks for to disqualify people and I'm sure there are more.) by an initial committee , before your application made it to the second round.  Once again just my two cents and you can take it forever its worth.  I wish you the best of luck with the rest of your applications.


SilverLenz


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 26, 2010)

All, seriously, don't waste your time. Cyber bravado is tedious, retaliation can sometimes be relentless, and responding to it is pointless. 

Be well and have a nice weekend.


----------



## duders (Feb 26, 2010)

> I'm dying to know how the interview is weighted. Is it placed as one small part of a larger application? Or, once you get to the interview round, is it all based on the interview?
> 
> Basically, can I get in (possibly with some scholarship) if I bombed the interview?
> 
> ...



There is no rule. I thought I completely bombed the interview and I got in. In fact, a lot of people bombed the interview. 

There are some people that they are really excited about and they turn out to be jerks - they don't get in.

So a lot does come down to the interview, but I don't think you can make a true statement on if you bombed it or not. Who knows, they may have liked what you said, despite what you may think.

There is no rule.


----------



## film212film (Feb 26, 2010)

duders, I can't thank you enough for you answers and always clearing up misinformation, however I can't keep from asking if you are you on faculty or work in some capacity at TISCH.

I only ask because having read all your posts going back five years to your first one, I clearly noticed your consistency in answering questions and correcting misinformation about the NYU admissions process, and offering stats and specific advice concerning the process. 
Naturally I am curious.

It is a fair question as there aren't really any other topics in your 5 years of posting that you've been active in discussing.


----------



## duders (Feb 26, 2010)

I am a student in the program. I was finally accepted into the program a few years ago after a few tries, but I had several friends that was here before I came. So I would grill them for answers to my questions. Between them and my experience here, I got a pretty good idea of how things work around here (but like I said, this is not special, since everyone has the same info as I do). 

I don't participate in any of the other topics, because I find them all boring and childish. I don't even read them.


----------



## km467 (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad that we're back on topic.  I'm a bit sad that I didn't get in this year, but somehow unsurprised--I'm still an undergrad, and a year off from school would probably do me some good.  I may try to pull my grades up more this term, and get a few of my articles on film published, and maybe apply for external funding before I reapply next year. 

Congrats to everyone on the interviews!  It sounds like the interviewers try to be as casual as possible, which is really nice. I interviewed at Cambridge in Grade 12, and it was thoroughly unpleasant--it was an oral exam on my subjects, without any semblance of informality.  All your posts about what they asked have been really helpful.  The interview almost sounds like fun! Making up a story on the spot, etc.

This is  slightly off topic and long, so feel free to skip:

If all of you aren't too busy and/or use this forum for procrastination as much as I do, I have a bit of a conundrum that I thought all of you would be uniquely qualified to help me with.  I write for my student newspaper, and went to Cannes as a journalist in 2008 (having the lowest level of pass, I didn't get to speak to filmmakers or anything, but it was still exciting).  I want to go again this year, but the festival falls in my reading week before exams, which are 50% of my marks.  My friends say I should make my exams my priority, which is obviously the sensible and responsible thing to do, but they don't understand the depth of my obsession with film.  So, your opinion: film festival or film exams?


----------



## film212film (Feb 27, 2010)

film exams


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 27, 2010)

Is taking your exams early an options? I would ask your Professors. You never know. It's worth a shot.


----------



## daniel_cb (Feb 28, 2010)

I say compromise. If you're willing to travel to Cannes, take your exams and go to another film festival or two elsewhere at a more convenient time. Cannes is every year, these exams will just happen once. Also from the journalistic POV you might want to get creative and see what else is out there. Cannes is fun, but there's also a hell of a lot of other terrific talent waiting to be discovered at other festivals...


----------



## km467 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for your advice!  I go to school in the UK, so it isn't that much of a trek to Cannes (more affordable than, say, schlepping to Sundance).  I'll ask about taking my exams early--I didn't even think of that!--as that would likely be the best of both worlds.  My other writers on our student paper have covered other film festivals at thesaintscreen.wordpress.com, if you guys want to check it out.  I'll definitely tell you what happens either way.

Sorry for dragging the board off topic again!  Back to admissions stress--when will the rejection letters be mailed out?  I hope they aren't really going to wait until April 1.  I still have a tiny shred of desperate hope, and it'll keep torturing me until I know for sure.


----------



## ragless (Feb 28, 2010)

This waiting game is hard. When do the interviews end? Does anyone know?


----------



## Onedadda (Feb 28, 2010)

There was a previous post from film212 I believe and in previous years that the interviews end sometime in the second week of march and the acceptances go out march 15 16


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, Tintori said April 1st to me as well. I have a  suspicion it's when people get their rejection letters. Those who are accepted will probably get a call earlier than that.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 1, 2010)

Assal, it was all the same as others said. Describe a person who caught your attention on the train, where he lives, what he does, his love life, etc (I had to imagine all this obviously). Then what's the last book you read, how you imagine it being a film. What's the last film you liked, why. The last film you disliked, why and how I would re-write it to make it better. Why I wanna be a director. What I wanna learn. And lots of other questions that came out of these ones or were tailed to me personally.... I felt OK about my interview. I tend to panic in the situations like that, but I didn't this time, so for me it's something to be proud of already. Also they said I shouldn't be nervous, because they are nervous too.    

Tintori said all who made it to this point are 'extraordinary' and now they're just trying to put together a great class of 236 students who'd suit each other. Overall I like how selective they are and I felt I was being treated with respect all the way. 

P.S. I'm Russian, so one of my interviewers cracked a couple of 'Russian' jokes


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 1, 2010)

OMG I meant a CLASS OF 36! students!!!


----------



## jamesc (Mar 1, 2010)

Received my decision today by email.  Not a surprise since I didn't receive an interview, but I'm officially an NYU reject now .


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Yup, also had what I had already taken as a conclusion confirmed today: no dice.  It's all on Columbia and CalArts for me now.


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 1, 2010)

What address did the email come from? Guess I best start looking out for mine :-(


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

I got mine from the following address:

NYU Tisch School of the Arts <tisch.gradadmissions@nyu.edu>

It's a message telling you that you may look on-line in their application system to see their decision.  Kind of cold, not even a snail mail letter, but I guess it is better for the environment considering how many people they have to respond to.  

But, of course, if you haven't received an interview, their decision should be fairly obvious.


----------



## etone112 (Mar 1, 2010)

hey Dear Hunter, sorry to hear about nyu. where do you go online on their application system to see their decision. thx.


----------



## Akriti (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your rejections, those who got one. Good Luck with your other applications.

It's odd, I didn't get an interview, but haven't received a rejection email yet. Maybe updating everyone's status on the online application system is taking time.

etone112 - You can go to their online application system here: https://app.applyyourself.com/?id=nyu-arts


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Dear Hunter,

And sorry! I didn't even get an interview, so I feel for ya. 

Akriti, I'm in the same boat. A little confused??


----------



## Akriti (Mar 1, 2010)

Elianarra - I'm very confused. I need this suspense to end already. Maybe this is a good sign, but I'm vary of getting my hopes up at all. I'm thinking we'll hear something soon - hopefully by the end of this week. Or maybe that is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 1, 2010)

Hopefully! Until then, I'm just gonna keep checking that account thing.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 2, 2010)

got my rejection email this morning, it hurts when it came just after i blew my UCLA interview...


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 2, 2010)

My rejection email just came too. Kind of surprised I didn't get an interview.
I wonder what I had that USC liked and NYU didn't?


----------



## robot_m (Mar 2, 2010)

yonk- yeah, I've been wondering the same thing. what did I do that NYU and Columbia liked (at least preliminarily) that UCLA didn't.

I think it's all pretty random though and has a lot to do with the other applications they received.


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with robot_m's statements that it probably does have a lot to do with the applications received as they try to make a class that is well rounded in terms of skill sets and diversity as well as just random things like how critical the reviewer was feeling that day, if they were in a good mood and everything else.

So many variables probably decide a lot that has nothing to do with anything you put on your application.


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2010)

I only got a call back from UCLA. And in my UCLA application I had a different personal statement than NYU,USC and Columbia application. I wrote a story that tells my personality instead of bunch of achievements I did in my life. But my roommate who graduated from Stanford told me that I shouldnt send that personal statement, so I wrote a normal personal statement for NYU,USC and COlumbia. I stupidly applied for producing for NYU,USC which is totally not my area, I am a director (well hoping to be one). So I think that was my mistake also I think NYU accepts pretty daunting people. I am not that awesome yet  

Also I worked (as a production designer or PA) for both Columbia and NYU grad projects! Columbia people rock! They are well organized, amazing chemistry btw students and it was a great shooting experience! 
NYU people are I believe more creative. A script from NYU I read was incredibly awesome (and it was undergrad!) But I TRIED to work with NYU people and they were not well organized and they had this "oh we are the sh*t!" attitude. So I think I prefer working with Columbia kids but thats only MY experience. I also know some really nice people from Tisch as well. So it is hard to compare.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got my rejection, but it did say I made it to the second round. That was nice.

I assumed I wasn't in because I did not have an interview.


----------



## Akriti (Mar 2, 2010)

yea. I made it to the second round, but got rejected too. Since I didn't get the call for an interview I presumed this would happen - still sucks though.


----------



## apex (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, I am officialy an NYU reject.

I made it to the second round as well, is this implying that we should reapply next time?


----------



## Akriti (Mar 2, 2010)

If I don't get into USC, I'm pretty sure I am applying again next year.


----------



## daniel_cb (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh the carnage... Rejected too! They said I made it to the second round though.

@Akriti - same here, if I don't get into USC I'm, applying next year too.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 2, 2010)

How were you all informed you were rejected??? I have heard nothing.  I'm NYU MFA in Dramatic Writing.  Are all of you MFA in Film/Production?


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 2, 2010)

E-mail, I'm assuming.
I applied for both and have get to hear anything from Screenwriting...


----------



## film212film (Mar 2, 2010)

Has anyone found anything out about how the interviews will be weighed?


----------



## Ananas (Mar 2, 2010)

Rejected.

I didnÂ´t get an email but I checked the NYU application page anyway and I found that my decision status had been updated with:



> Decision Status: Available beginning 3/2/2010 12:00:00 PM
> 
> Your application decision is now available online



Perhaps some of you guys who have not received an email might have a decision update waiting on your admissions application website.


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Ananas,

Where do you check your decision status on your application page? I dont see anything like that.


----------



## minomino55 (Mar 2, 2010)

delurking to say that I, too, was rejected.  Second round.  

Sort of pissed off because a few weeks ago they e-mailed me saying that I had made it to second round and it was very important that I re-send my undergrad transcript to them (both copies I sent went to my separate Dramatic Writing app).  While obviously I'm happy I made it at least that far, I can't help wishing they had just said "o hai send ur transcripts" instead of giving me this whole elaborate shpiel about how I should congratulate myself, etc.  Got my hopes up, since I figured it meant they were wooing me.

Sigh.  Now to hear back from the other programs...


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 2, 2010)

For those looking to check their status, it's the same web-address (most) of you used to apply on-line:

https://app.applyyourself.com/?id=nyu-arts

Put in the pin and password you used when you applied.  

I didn't even get a mention of a second round, I wonder what it was about my application that made them dismiss me out of hand.


----------



## Ananas (Mar 2, 2010)

> Originally posted by nunu:
> Hey Ananas,
> 
> Where do you check your decision status on your application page? I dont see anything like that.



Hey Nunu, Click on https://app.applyyourself.com/?id=nyu-arts - put in your account and password to login - that next page displayed this message at the bottom of the page: "Decision Status: Available beginning 3/2/2010...". This will be under Application: Submitted.


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 2, 2010)

Got my rejection letter too. Time to watch some comedy TV....


----------



## km467 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey! I got rejected too--also "second round," which I think they may tell everyone (along with the care and consideration in putting together your application, etc).  Excellent excuse to wallow in self pity for the next 24 hours? I think so.  I like to get all my sulking out of the way at one time, so it doesn't dampen my mood for the whole month.  Anyone have any wallowing movie recommendations?  I've been watching the opening of Woody Allen's Manhattan on YouTube for a while, which has increased my self-pity hugely.  

On a happier note:  I've found a production buddy to make the two scripts I submitted to NYU this semester!  I'm very excited about that.  Anybody else have plans for their dialogue or silent film ideas?


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 2, 2010)

Rejected, didn't even get to second round.

Does anyone know what's looked at in each round?  Like is the first round based purely on creative materials or purely on weeding out those with bad academics or weak statements?

I'm surprised...I have a 3.8 GPA from a top-20 university, a glowing recommendation from one of the most famous film professors in the country, I've shot three features that are being distributed (on video and cable tv, but with fairly wide releases), and I even know John Tintori's son from undergrad (obviously not well, though, ha) and I've worked on sets with NYU alums.  

I'm just curious what's looked at in each round so I can know in what area to improve next time.


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 2, 2010)

M Dawg, hope this comes out right, but seeing your credentials makes me feel a little better. I didn't have any of that stuff!
 feel-good movies...well, I'm starting off with Stephen Colbert, which is not a movie, but still something that makes me feel good! Also, there's this large cake in the grocery store near my house...


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm with you M Dawg, didn't make the "second round" or whatever, but have an Emmy nomination, an Edward R. Murrow award, a 3.7 GPA, directed an hour long television pilot... not quite as great as your credentials, but all the same, it is really disappointing to know that even with these types of backgrounds, we apparently can't make the cut for an interview or something.

Still holding on to hope for CalArts on my end though, before I start looking long and hard at my plan B options.


----------



## Yoyo8 (Mar 2, 2010)

Rejected after second round. It's all good.


----------



## km467 (Mar 2, 2010)

M Dawg, your demo reel is great!  I have no idea how you didn't make it to the second round with all those credentials.  Maybe you're too good?  Like, your career may be something cinematography applicants aspire to when they apply.  NYU may think they don't have a whole lot to teach you?  I don't know.  If I could have three films being distributed if I ever graduated from NYU, I'd be pretty content.


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  My credentials are a bit shakier than they seem (these aren't exactly the prettiest movies ever shot; I was DP not director in case the implication wasn't clear), but I'm still pretty down about it.  

I get the impression that, unlike with business school or med school or something, prior experience isn't necessarily a big plus for film MFAs--and it can work against you to the extent that by bragging about it you kind of imply you already know some of what a given program plans to teach you.

Anyhow, congrats to those who were admitted or made it further than I did.  NYU seems to be an awesome program.

Edit:  Stupidly, I didn't even submit my demo reel because I didn't get access to all the footage until a month or so after sending in my app.  I'm sure I'm not "too good" for any of these programs, but the past experience should at least help me get work in the interim should I have to wait a year before applying again.  But that does cheer me up that you'd write that, after a pretty disappointing day for me, so thank you.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 2, 2010)

Rejected. "Second Round." 

Luckily, I just really want to be a screenwriter. However, the "one down" feeling is a bit unnerving. 

Same old thong and dance.


----------



## greekmanga13 (Mar 2, 2010)

How many people are getting "Second Round" letters? Seems like many, is it just something they send to everyone to make them feel a little bit better? I mean it was a very nice letter, just curious.


----------



## apex (Mar 3, 2010)

Greekmanga,

At first I thought the same thing, but I have read that some people were not told that.  So, I am taking it as a "compliment," but nothing too serious because, after all, I was rejected. haha


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 3, 2010)

You should take it as a compliment. I didn't get it.


----------



## mfilms (Mar 3, 2010)

i was rejected and didn't get the 'second round' letter


----------



## film212film (Mar 3, 2010)

I started a topic for anyone else who wants to talk about how they felt their interview went, and also any concerns and questions as we wait these next two weeks to hear back 

http://forums.studentfilms.com...=937103915#937103915


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you've been rejected, can you specify if it was for NYU Film/Production or NYU Dramatic Writing? Just curious.  No decision link on my application page at TISCH, so I'm assuming they still haven't reached one. Yes?


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 4, 2010)

No problem Neville, I was a MFA in Filmmaking.  Got my rejection notice via e-mail on Monday, March 1st.  No mention of a "second round," no interview.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 4, 2010)

MFA in Production (Applied to two different programs..) Rejection was for production.


----------



## jamesc (Mar 4, 2010)

MFA Filmmaking.
Rejection via email March 1st.
No mention of "second round".
No interview.


----------



## kinocritic (Mar 8, 2010)

Rejected via e-mail on March 8th for film production.


----------



## nunu (Mar 8, 2010)

anyone get rejected from dual degree MBA/MFA?


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone who had an interview got rejected yet?


----------



## merc3po (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess we'll hear by the beginning of April if you've had an interview.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone else just get an e-mail suggesting you to email the director for Tisch Asia?

I was rejected from Tisch in NYC, but "the admissions review committee felt strongly enough about your application to refer you to the admissions review committee for the school's campus in Singapore."

Thoughts?


----------



## km467 (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got that email as well!  What a conundrum.  I mean, I'd love to go to NYU, but I've been very far away from North America four the past four years, and I don't know if I want to spend another 4-5 that far away.  So torn!  Is admission to Tisch Asia guaranteed if I sent that email?  Or no?  Panic panic panic!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess they're sending them out to all the second rounders. I won't be attending, but if living abroad is something you've always considered seriously, then you should do it!


----------



## merc3po (Mar 11, 2010)

I had an opportunity to move to Singapore late last year and was kind of excited until I researched Singapore itself. The rules are really draconian and geared toward controlling your lifestyle. The punishments are harsh, too. I wouldn't want to live in a country like that, but each to their own... Also as other people have pointed out about that program, a lot of the value of NYU is that you're in New York City. The industry is kind of based in LA and NY.


----------



## ItsAlright (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone Here anything yet?


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 22, 2010)

ItsAlright, if you're interested in NYU NYC, check out this thread http://forums.studentfilms.com.../808103345#808103345

I'm on a waitlist.

As for the Singapore, I'm not sure.


----------

